# Era partita bene ...



## Cinnamon (3 Marzo 2013)

Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2013)

...nulla, alla Lothar:singleeye:

forse si sta facendo desiderare, che ne pensi?


----------



## Innominata (3 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...nulla, alla Lothar:singleeye:
> 
> forse si sta facendo desiderare, che ne pensi?


Ma per fare che?


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma per fare che?



boh, giocare un po', forse
sono entrambi impegnati, mi pare


----------



## Cinnamon (3 Marzo 2013)

*Si*

Siamo entrambi impegnati. Se fosse solo una strategia x farsi desiderare non capisco a che scopo! Secondo voi qual'è il tempo limite x avere sue notizie o x mettermi l'anima in pace?
ops, dimenticavo, grazie


----------



## Sayuri (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Siamo entrambi impegnati. Se fosse solo una strategia x farsi desiderare non capisco a che scopo! Secondo voi qual'è il tempo limite x avere sue notizie o x mettermi l'anima in pace?
> ops, dimenticavo, grazie


Mettiti subito l'animo in pace, se gli interessa tranquilla che ti chiama. Che senso ha attendere uno che hai visto solo una o due volte? Pensa se dovesse iniziare una storia.... Sei già sulla strada per farti del male, fai attenzione.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!



Che sia impegnato?


----------



## tesla (3 Marzo 2013)

vi siete visti per fare cosa?

ah che sciocca, trombare 


fatto, finito, ciao.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> vi siete visti per fare cosa?
> 
> ah che sciocca, trombare
> 
> ...


secondo me trai conclusioni troppa affrettate...


----------



## Cinnamon (3 Marzo 2013)

*Anche no*

Visto che è stata un'ottima trombata - per usare il tuo gergo - perché non ripeterla e precluderla nel futuro????


tesla ha detto:


> vi siete visti per fare cosa?
> 
> ah che sciocca, trombare
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Visto che è stata un'ottima trombata - per usare il tuo gergo - perché non ripeterla e precluderla nel futuro????



perché se già alla seconda ti fai ste paturnie 
del " cosa è successo " forse è meglio chiuderla li 
non credi...
Lui impegnato tu idem 
se avrà ancora voglia ti chiamerà 
mica per altre necessità dovete rimanere in contatto no!


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!



di storie come questa ne capitano a milioni.
se vuoi sapere un consiglio molto netto, credo
che non sia interessato.
C'era sintonia dal tuo punto di vista,
ma la cosa deve essere reciproca
e sarà stato un po' bugiardo.
E' venuto da te ha valutato e ha tratto conclusioni,

altro giro altra corsa.

dimenticalo ! :up:


----------



## tesla (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Visto che è stata un'ottima trombata - per usare il tuo gergo - perché non ripeterla e precluderla nel futuro????


perchè ha una vita, una moglie e non vuole incasinarsi oltre la trombata occasionale


----------



## Cinnamon (3 Marzo 2013)

Tesla (complim x il nick) lui è un fedifrago seriale, o almeno così mi ha detto, non è tipo che si fa troppe seghe mentali x un paio di volte...e neanche io! Il mio cruccio è che finalmente avevo diciamo "sentito" qualcosa di speciale. Mi punge il fatto di aver preso una cantonata e vorrei capire il perché. Più x bagaglio personale che x altro...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Dato che una moglie ce l'ha.
Non vuole una seconda moglie capisci?

Avrà la sua vita da fare no?

poi in certe situazioni
siamo il nulla no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Tesla (complim x il nick) lui è un fedifrago seriale, o almeno così mi ha detto, non è tipo che si fa troppe seghe mentali x un paio di volte...e neanche io! Il mio cruccio è che finalmente avevo diciamo "sentito" qualcosa di speciale. Mi punge il fatto di aver preso una cantonata e vorrei capire il perché. Più x bagaglio personale che x altro...


Scusa la franchezza  mi sembra il tuo un cruccio di chi è sulla buona strada per farsi molto male, se le vostre due uscite erano solo a scopo " divertiamoci tra le lenzuola" metti in conto che per lui l'interesse può esser finito e comunque se ti rivuole, ti ricerca.....


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!


...ammmooooooooooooooooooooooooooore!|!!!!!
dove vi siete conosciuti???????

sur "sito "de' persone impegnate.
impegnate de che?

che tè voi aspettà dar sito delle persone impegnate?
er grande amooooooooooooooore?

 no, non sei mica cretina,
 sei solo stupida.
e te pure piaciuto fallo.. la stupida.
sallo, che te piaciuto... *fallo*.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!


forse è stato beccato.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ammmooooooooooooooooooooooooooore!|!!!!!
> dove vi siete conosciuti???????
> 
> sur "sito "de' persone impegnate.
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Spider moderati
ma capisco che vedere altre assumere certi atteggiamenti
ci rimanda ad altri pensieri e discorsi

e ci monta la rogna...no?

Il sito delle persone impegnate...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Spider moderati
> ma capisco che vedere altre assumere certi atteggiamenti
> ci rimanda ad altri pensieri e discorsi
> ...


bello questo stemma ... vediamo chi lo propone alle prossime elezioni, visto che questi giorni sembravano tutti convertiti a grillo :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ammmooooooooooooooooooooooooooore!|!!!!!
> dove vi siete conosciuti???????
> 
> sur "sito "de' persone impegnate.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Effettivamente non riesco a capire cosa ti aspettavi cannella e cosa cercavi.
Vi siete conosciuti su un sito d'incontri per persone impegnate, lui è un traditore seriale, di donne ne ha quante ne vuole...e credi ancora alla favola della sintonia che non capita tutti i giorni? 
Scherzi, vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2013)

Più ci penso e più mi sembra una barzelletta .... Un forum PER PERSONE IMPEGNATE che serve a disimpegnarsi?????!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più ci penso e più mi sembra una barzelletta .... Un forum PER PERSONE IMPEGNATE che serve a disimpegnarsi?????!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2013)

*R: Era partita bene ...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più ci penso e più mi sembra una barzelletta .... Un forum PER PERSONE IMPEGNATE che serve a disimpegnarsi?????!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Horny (3 Marzo 2013)

*Ma la domandaiy*

Tua qual e'? Se ti vuole rivedere ti cerchera'. Altrimenti mandagli tu un messaggio.
Dubito che, per ora, lui abbia in mente particolari sintonie :confuso:


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Visto che è stata un'ottima trombata - per usare il tuo gergo - perché non ripeterla e precluderla nel futuro????



ops, scusa, mica avevo capito che c'era di mezzo la trombata
allora lassa sta'! è stato bello e ciao, secondo me


----------



## celafarò (4 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> vi siete visti per fare cosa?
> 
> ah che sciocca, trombare
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Effettivamente non riesco a capire cosa ti aspettavi cannella e cosa cercavi.
> Vi siete conosciuti su un sito d'incontri per persone impegnate, lui è un traditore seriale, di donne ne ha quante ne vuole...e credi ancora alla favola della sintonia che non capita tutti i giorni?
> Scherzi, vero?


Spiegiamo che l'accoppiamento albero/foro in maniera ottimale capita alquanto spesso, direi che vista la grande addattabilità questo accoppiamento albero/foro senza essere ad interferenza o con troppi giochi modello "cara, scusa ho perso l'orologio!" è nella norma. Ma se invece lei pensava che ci fosse sintonia mentale, bhe per un uomo una trombata è una trombata, che cazzo di mentale c'è????


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Ma in base a quale principio una/o non ci dovrebbe rimanere un po' così se è stato/a bene con una persona e quella non si fa più sentire senza un minimo di perchè? Tanto per sapere, eh.


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Visto che è stata un'ottima trombata - per usare il tuo gergo - perché non ripeterla e precluderla nel futuro????




forse non gli sei piaciuta...


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in base a quale principio una/o non ci dovrebbe rimanere un po' così se è stato/a bene con una persona e quella non si fa più sentire senza un minimo di perchè? Tanto per sapere, eh.



nessuno
tuttavia, viste le premesse, era una cosa da mettere in conto, come le altre, secondo me
poi credo che dipenda molto dal tatto e dall'educazione della controparte, che è pur sempre un semisconosciuto, a quanto pare


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in base a quale principio una/o non ci dovrebbe rimanere un po' così se è stato/a bene con una persona e quella non si fa più sentire senza un minimo di perchè? Tanto per sapere, eh.


Secondo il principio per cui incontri un uomo in un sito di persone impegnate. Quindi l'unica volontà è la trombata.
Poi che sia anche una questione di educazione chiudere un rapporto in un modo diverso sto con te, ma con le premesse dell'inizio non mi sarei aspettata nulla di diverso


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nessuno
> tuttavia, viste le premesse, era una cosa da mettere in conto, come le altre, secondo me
> poi credo che dipenda molto dal tatto e dall'educazione della controparte, che è pur sempre un semisconosciuto, a quanto pare


Ma che si pretende di educazione da un puttaniere??? Dai suvvia, questi personaggi che vanno su internet per "non pagare" le scopate che fanno mi fanno pena.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che si pretende di educazione da un puttaniere??? Dai suvvia, questi personaggi che vanno su internet per "non pagare" le scopate che fanno mi fanno pena.



mica si pretende educazione, può esserci, oppure no

in questo caso il puttaniere ha scelto di non farsi sentire, per ora, perchè probabilmente si comporta sempre così, è un modo per far capire lo scarso interesse, senza usare le parole; lei invece avrebbe preferito due parole in proposito, tutto qua


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

ogni tanto il forum mi ricorda "Cioè" ......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!



Bhe a quanto pare è difficile scrivere: ciao mi chiamo Claudio, ho voglia di trombare e di farlo quando ne abbiamo voglia. Chiaramente dopo la prima trombata se per uno dei due qualcosa non va nel verso giusto, ciao ciao buona vita. 

Aspè aspè.... o era tutto sotto inteso visto che il sito è per persone impegnate? Minchia però! forse si voleva qualche uomo romanticone e galantuomo! si forse lo si voleva trovare in un sito per persone impegnate.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ogni tanto il forum mi ricorda "Cioè" ......


:risata:

quoto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> quoto


non fa ridere...










ok fa ridere...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nessuno
> tuttavia, viste le premesse, era una cosa da mettere in conto, come le altre, secondo me
> poi credo che dipenda molto dal tatto e dall'educazione della controparte, che è pur sempre un semisconosciuto, a quanto pare


Che fosse da mettere in conto non ci piove.



farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo il principio per cui incontri un uomo in un sito di persone impegnate. *Quindi l'unica volontà è la trombata.
> *Poi che sia anche una questione di educazione chiudere un rapporto in un modo diverso sto con te, ma con le premesse dell'inizio non mi sarei aspettata nulla di diverso


Madonna Farfy quanto sei quadrata a volte. E' chiaro che la volontà è la trombata.E lei VORREBBE continuare a trombare con sto tizio. Qual'è il punto?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che si pretende di educazione da un puttaniere??? Dai suvvia, questi personaggi che vanno su internet per "non pagare" le scopate che fanno mi fanno pena.


E le donne che frequentano sti siti, quindi, sono puttane?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fosse da mettere in conto non ci piove.
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna Farfy quanto sei quadrata a volte. E' chiaro che la volontà è la trombata.E lei VORREBBE continuare a trombare con sto tizio. Qual'è il punto?


Il punto in persone che vogliono una trombata non c'è. A meno che! non volevano sentirsi dire.... mi sono innamorato/a  ma che cazzo di storie stiamo a commentare mica riesco a capirlo....:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fosse da mettere in conto non ci piove.
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna Farfy quanto sei quadrata a volte. E' chiaro che la volontà è la trombata.E lei VORREBBE continuare a trombare con sto tizio. Qual'è il punto?



Che lui a quanto pare non ne ha voglia......Fine
Restarci male visto la modalità dell'incontro mi sembra davvero fuori luogo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E le donne che frequentano sti siti, quindi, sono puttane?


Puttane no. Ma persone  tristi (uomini e donne) si. IMHO


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ogni tanto il forum mi ricorda "Cioè" ......


vero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puttane no. Ma persone tristi (uomini e donne) si. IMHO


io non ci vedo nessuna tristezza...

ci sono luoghi virtuali di ogni tipo che uniscono persone con le stesse necessità. Queste è uno di quelli, ad esempio.



contepinceton ha detto:


> vero?


Non idea della voglia che ho di farmi un fake e divertirmi un po'. Mi trattengo....promesso.


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ogni tanto il forum mi ricorda "Cioè" ......


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fosse da mettere in conto non ci piove.
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna Farfy quanto sei quadrata a volte. E' chiaro che la volontà è la trombata.E lei VORREBBE continuare a trombare con sto tizio. Qual'è il punto?



dici?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lui a quanto pare non ne ha voglia......Fine
> Restarci male visto la modalità dell'incontro mi sembra davvero fuori luogo


Farfalla, ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Cioè, che c'entra che si sono conosciute su un sito ad hoc o meno se una è stata bene con l'altro e poi ci rimane male se lui si sgancia senza spiegazione, senza un perchè? Che lo dovesse mettere in conto è un discorso, e vabbè, che non debba rimanerci male perchè si sono conosciuti su un sito di traditori è una cazzata bella e buona.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puttane no. Ma persone tristi (uomini e donne) si. IMHO


Ma perchè? De che?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io non ci vedo nessuna tristezza...
> 
> ci sono luoghi virtuali di ogni tipo che uniscono persone con le stesse necessità. Queste è uno di quelli, ad esempio.


Neanch'io
ma più di necessità
parlerei di desiderio di....

o gusto per...

passione anche no?

Casomai
forse per alcune donne
è più facile lusingarsi ed illudersi

su cose che poi non ci sono...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io non ci vedo nessuna tristezza...
> 
> ci sono luoghi virtuali di ogni tipo che uniscono persone con le stesse necessità. Queste è uno di quelli, ad esempio.
> 
> ...


Qui su tradi?
O nel sito delle persone impegnate?

Io sono qui che aspetto l'avvento del nick dell'anno...

Si chiamerà Paturnina!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io per lei sarò
Ormone Triste 67...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

La puttana, cioè quella donna che si prostituisce con motivazioni particolari, magari perchè chissà quale storia ha dietro e deve sfamare dei figli. ( una delle tante opzioni, perchè chiaro che c'è ne sono altre) 

La ricerca di una trombata in un sito per persone impegnate, trombare trombare trombare.......


Vogliamo parlarne ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma in base a quale principio una/o non ci dovrebbe rimanere un po' così se è stato/a bene con una persona e quella non si fa più sentire senza un minimo di perchè? Tanto per sapere, eh.


perché un traditore seriale è un collezionista. Collezionata la farfalla, passa ad altra. Aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso è quantomeno da sprovveduti, no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Cioè, che c'entra che si sono conosciute su un sito ad hoc o meno se una è stata bene con l'altro e poi ci rimane male se lui si sgancia senza spiegazione, senza un perchè? Che lo dovesse mettere in conto è un discorso, e vabbè, che non debba rimanerci male perchè si sono conosciuti su un sito di traditori è una cazzata bella e buona.


Si però dai

so come vanno certe cose no?

Mi ricordo ben...

Ci si dice qui e là...
ci sarà la rivincita

poi la bella

Un due tre
scopa me
fante cavallo re

Ma poi....
Pian pianino

ci si dirada
perchè si capisce che in definitiva

siamo stati due estranei
che si sono incrociati 
in un momento brividoso

e ognuno poi
è tornato alla propria vita

che magari quella triste
era proprio la vita reale di entrambe...

no?


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nessuno
> tuttavia, viste le premesse, era una cosa da mettere in conto, come le altre, secondo me
> poi credo che dipenda molto dal tatto e dall'educazione della controparte, che è pur sempre un semisconosciuto, a quanto pare





farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo il principio per cui incontri un uomo in un sito di persone impegnate. Quindi l'unica volontà è la trombata.
> Poi che sia anche una questione di educazione chiudere un rapporto in un modo diverso sto con te, ma con le premesse dell'inizio non mi sarei aspettata nulla di diverso





farfalla ha detto:


> Che lui a quanto pare non ne ha voglia......Fine
> Restarci male visto la modalità dell'incontro mi sembra davvero fuori luogo


Quoto entrambe! :up:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fosse da mettere in conto non ci piove.
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna Farfy quanto sei quadrata a volte. E' chiaro che la volontà è la trombata.E lei VORREBBE continuare a trombare con sto tizio. Qual'è il punto?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Cioè, che c'entra che si sono conosciute su un sito ad hoc o meno se una è stata bene con l'altro e poi ci rimane male se lui si sgancia senza spiegazione, senza un perchè? Che lo dovesse mettere in conto è un discorso, e vabbè, che non debba rimanerci male perchè si sono conosciuti su un sito di traditori è una cazzata bella e buona.


 Il punto è il modo con cui ti appresti a fare certe cose. Sembra, anche dai racconti di lothar, che certe persone abbiano bisogno di sentire "la magia", "la sintonia particolare" per conoscersi al di fuori di questi siti...perché incontrarsi solo per sesso è squallido, salvo poi rimanerci male nello scoprire che era solo una scopata, come doveva essere!
Per questo chiedevo a cannella cosa cercasse da quel sito, pensare ad una sintonia particolare mi da l'impressione di desiderare qualcosa di più che "l'incontro eccitante" con uno sconosciuto. Cosa cercava? Una relazione, una nuova conoscenza, un amore, sentirsi importante e considerata da qualcuno?
Sinceramente a quelle condizioni non mi sarei aspetta nemmeno la seconda chiama, ben lieta di riceverla ma non sarei rimasta in attesa.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché un traditore seriale è un collezionista. Collezionata la farfalla, passa ad altra. Aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso è quantomeno da sprovveduti, no?


Perchè non esistono le collezioniste di uomini?
Eh?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Siamo entrambi impegnati. Se fosse solo una strategia x farsi desiderare non capisco a che scopo! Secondo voi qual'è il tempo limite x avere sue notizie o x mettermi l'anima in pace?
> ops, dimenticavo, grazie



Ciao Cinnamon...ho abbastanza esperienza in questo campo..visto che lo bazzico.E di incontri ..ho perso il conto di quanti fatti..e proprio dopo domani altro.
Vedi mi sono fatto un'idea...le persone che sonoi li'..sono indecise insicure timorose e spesso,senza palle..quindi ci sta..che abbia cambiato idea il tipo.Poi scusa dove siete arrivati???Almeno al bacio??O niente??..fammi sapere..hasta la vista..


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ogni tanto il forum mi ricorda "Cioè" ......




:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puttane no. Ma persone  tristi (uomini e donne) si. IMHO


quoto, straquoto!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *io non ci vedo nessuna tristezza*...
> 
> ci sono luoghi virtuali di ogni tipo che uniscono persone con le stesse necessità. Queste è uno di quelli, ad esempio.



Bene...Io si


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non esistono le collezioniste di uomini?
> Eh?


lei evidentemente è meno collezionista di lui, tanto che vuole il bis e si risente se lui no. Di che parliamo?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non esistono le collezioniste di uomini?
> Eh?



Conte nn ho tempo..illuminami..ho letto due righe..hanno scopato al primo incontro???capisco bene??


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Cioè, che c'entra che si sono conosciute su un sito ad hoc o meno se una è stata bene con l'altro e poi ci rimane male se lui si sgancia senza spiegazione, senza un perchè? Che lo dovesse mettere in conto è un discorso, e vabbè, che non debba rimanerci male perchè si sono conosciuti su un sito di traditori è una cazzata bella e buona.



Io non ho detto che non debba restarci male. Ognuno sta male per quello che meglio crede.
Io il minimo che metto in conto, se frequento un posto di quel tipo è che il tipo con cui trombo possa sparire allegramente nel nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché un traditore seriale è un collezionista. Collezionata la farfalla, passa ad altra. Aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso è quantomeno da sprovveduti, no?


Più che aspettarselo, metterlo in conto, sì. Sicuro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io non ci vedo nessuna tristezza...
> 
> ci sono luoghi virtuali di ogni tipo che uniscono persone con le stesse necessità. Queste è uno di quelli, ad esempio.


ma sono le necessità che possono essere osservate e giudicate. Per alcune di noi, queste "necessità", così come espresse, sono tristi. Opinioni personali (anche esplicitate con l'IMHO. Ops, OMPP, cit. Joey)


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? De che?


Trovo triste il cercare sesso. L'uscire di casa, l'aprire un sito, entrare in una chat con l'unico scopo di scopare...
Do al sesso un'importanza diversa, limite mio ovviamente

Ogni tanto mi auguro di essere qualcosa di più di un animale mosso solo ed esclusivamente da istinti.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Io non ho detto che non debba restarci male.* Ognuno sta male per quello che meglio crede.
> Io il minimo che metto in conto, se frequento un posto di quel tipo è che il tipo con cui trombo possa sparire allegramente nel nulla.





farfalla ha detto:


> Che lui a quanto pare non ne ha voglia......Fine
> *Restarci male visto la modalità dell'incontro mi sembra davvero fuori luogo*


...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché un traditore seriale è un collezionista. Collezionata la *farfalla*, passa ad altra. Aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso è quantomeno da sprovveduti, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto entrambe! :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo 
Sono proprio d'accordo


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che aspettarselo, metterlo in conto, sì. Sicuro.



Jo..se capisco bene ..prmo incontro e sesso subito.Fidati..non esiste proprio


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo triste il cercare sesso. L'uscire di casa, l'aprire un sito, entrare in una chat con l'unico scopo di scopare...
> Do al sesso un'importanza diversa, limite mio ovviamente
> 
> Ogni tanto mi auguro di essere qualcosa di più di un animale mosso solo ed esclusivamente da istinti.


se potessi, ti sommergerei di smeraldi...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte nn ho tempo..illuminami..ho letto due righe..hanno scopato al primo incontro???capisco bene??


Pare di si...
Ma poi lui si è dileguato
perchè appunto non essendo invornito o patacca

non vuole una seconda moglie no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che aspettarselo, metterlo in conto, sì. Sicuro.


E' quello che stiamo dicendo


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che aspettarselo, metterlo in conto, sì. Sicuro.



non ho capito se con questa frase sei d'accordo con la mia che quotavi o no


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sono le necessità che possono essere osservate e giudicate. Per alcune di noi, queste "necessità", così come espresse, sono tristi. Opinioni personali (anche esplicitate con l'IMHO. Ops, OMPP, cit. Joey)


Il verde è mio


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>



:risata::risata::risata:

so sorry, non era voluto. Scegli l'insetto che preferisci (w l'entomologia)


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pare di si...
> Ma poi lui si è dileguato
> perchè appunto non essendo invornito o patacca
> 
> non vuole una seconda moglie no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mahhh..non mi e'mai capitato...ho sempre temuto sta cosa..vedersi e correre al motel.Squallido..molto..anche se sempre l'ho messo in conto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Non mi sono spiegata bene.
Trovo assurdo restarci male, ma visto che non tutte sono come sono io posso anche crederci che ci sia rimasta male.
Ok anche così mi sa che non mi spiego






Tanto sei abituato a Ultimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il verde è mio


grazie! Io ti smeralderei appena apri bocca, ma non posso mai


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo triste il cercare sesso. L'uscire di casa, l'aprire un sito, entrare in una chat con l'unico scopo di scopare...
> Do al sesso un'importanza diversa, limite mio ovviamente
> 
> Ogni tanto mi auguro di essere qualcosa di più di un animale mosso solo ed esclusivamente da istinti.


Scusa, ma qua parliamo comunque di storie extra: tu hai avuto, hai un amante, no? Vuol dire che te ne sei innamorata (o invaghita, o quello che è) prima d'averci scopato? O te ne sei innamorata DOPO averci scopato? Ma ha senso poi invaghirsi (o innamorarsi, o quello che è) di un extra? Che razza d'importanza vuoi dare al sesso EXTRA altro che non sia fine a se stesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che stiamo dicendo


No, tu sei andata piuttosto oltre.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Trovo assurdo restarci male, ma visto che non tutte sono come sono io posso anche crederci che ci sia rimasta male.
> Ok anche così mi sa che non mi spiego
> 
> ...



Cara mia quando salgo in auto,per queste cose...non mi pongo aspettative..invornita la ns utente..poi parliamoci chiaro...se manco mi conoscie e me la molli..che ti aspetti scusa??..sparisco e addio....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ho capito se con questa frase sei d'accordo con la mia che quotavi o no


Sono d'accordo, in linea generale. Con la differenza che io non l'avrei dato per certo (aspettarselo) ma l'avrei inteso come possibile (metterlo in conto).


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene.
> Trovo assurdo restarci male, ma visto che non tutte sono come sono io posso anche crederci che ci sia rimasta male.
> Ok anche così mi sa che non mi spiego
> 
> ...


Ma certo che ci credi. Il punto è che per te non dovrebbe rimanerci male, ma a me leggere ste cose fa specie, che parete un forum di consumati androidi trombatori, che è una scemenza. Qua si leggono le peggio puttanate di traditi rincoglioniti e tutti al capezzale di sti stronzi manco fossero moribondi, poi capita una che forse forse c'è rimasta un po' male che un tizio conosciuto su un sito d'incontri per traditori non s'è fatto più sentire dopo due volte che hanno scopato ed immediatamente scatta la cazziata. Ma vaffanculo, dai.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma qua parliamo comunque di storie extra: tu hai avuto, hai un amante, no? Vuol dire che te ne sei innamorata (o invaghita, o quello che è) prima d'averci scopato? O te ne sei innamorata DOPO averci scopato? Ma ha senso poi invaghirsi (o innamorarsi, o quello che è) di un extra? Che razza d'importanza vuoi dare al sesso EXTRA altro che non sia fine a se stesso?


Ho avuto una storia extra con un uomo che ho conosciuto, frequentato, apprezzato, stimato. Ero indubbiamente molto attratta. E dopo diverso tempo ho scelto di andarci a letto. Sapendo che non mi avrebbe trattato da donnetta, da defenestrare il giorno dopo. 
Non ho mai pensato a un futuro, sapevo quello che eravamo ma ero certa che mai mi avrebbe mancato di rispetto, sparendo nel nulla senza spiegazione. Poteva finire in qualunque momento, ma sapevo che ce lo saremmo detto.
E' finita nel peggiore dei modi e ancora oggi io e quell'uomo ci stimiamo.
Il sesso fine a se stesso può avere senso (non per me) ma poi non ci piango sopra.
Ripeto non ho mai cercato la scopata facile, non mi è mancata l'occasione ma la trovo una cosa triste. SEMPRE MIA OPIONIONE PERSONALE.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci credi. Il punto è che per te non dovrebbe rimanerci male, ma a me leggere ste cose mi fa specie che parete un forum di consumati androidi trombatori, che è una scemenza. Qua si leggono le peggio puttanate di traditi rincoglioniti e tutti al capezzale di sti stronzi manco fossero moribondi, poi capita una che forse forse c'è rimasta un po' male che un tizio conosciuto su un sito d'incontri per traditori non s'è fatto più sentire dopo due volte che hanno scopato ed immediatamente scatta la cazziata. Ma vaffanculo, dai.



Cazziata? A me non sembra

non so se non dovrebbe, trovo sciocco starci male per una cosa che in partenza aveva il 99 % di possibilità che finisse così.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho avuto una storia extra con un uomo che ho conosciuto, frequentato, apprezzato, stimato. Ero indubbiamente molto attratta. E dopo diverso tempo ho scelto di andarci a letto. Sapendo che non mi avrebbe trattato da donnetta, da defenestrare il giorno dopo.
> Non ho mai pensato a un futuro, sapevo quello che eravamo ma ero certa che mai mi avrebbe mancato di rispetto, sparendo nel nulla senza spiegazione. Poteva finire in qualunque momento, ma sapevo che ce lo saremmo detto.
> E' finita nel peggiore dei modi e ancora oggi io e quell'uomo ci stimiamo.
> Il sesso fine a se stesso può avere senso (non per me) ma poi non ci piango sopra.
> Ripeto non ho mai cercato la scopata facile, non mi è mancata l'occasione ma la trovo una cosa triste. SEMPRE MIA OPIONIONE PERSONALE.


Ma come non hai cercato la scopata facile? Certo che lo hai fatto se ti sei trovata uno che era SICURO che non ti avrebbe trattato da donnetta, come dici tu. Tu vuoi assicurazioni e garanzie, che è diverso da "non volere la scopata facile perchè è squallido o che ne so".


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, in linea generale. Con la differenza che io non l'avrei dato per certo (aspettarselo) ma l'avrei inteso come possibile (metterlo in conto).


ok, thx


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cazziata? A me non sembra
> 
> non so se non dovrebbe, trovo sciocco starci male per una cosa che in partenza aveva il *99 %* di possibilità che finisse così.



Ma non è vero. Lassa sta er Micione, che non fa testo, ma se tu non frequenti manco sti siti, che ne sai? In base a cosa parli? Ma poi le persone sono una diversa dall'altra, ci sta chi s'accolla, chi non gliene frega nulla, e tutto quello che puoi starci in mezzo. Chi usa quesi siti per scopare ma cerca anche altro, che solo sesso. Non si può dire, non puoi dirlo tu e manco posso dirlo io.


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho avuto una storia extra con un uomo che ho conosciuto, frequentato, apprezzato, stimato. Ero indubbiamente molto attratta. E dopo diverso tempo ho scelto di andarci a letto. Sapendo che non mi avrebbe trattato da donnetta, da defenestrare il giorno dopo.
> Non ho mai pensato a un futuro, sapevo quello che eravamo ma ero certa che mai mi avrebbe mancato di rispetto, sparendo nel nulla senza spiegazione. Poteva finire in qualunque momento, ma sapevo che ce lo saremmo detto.
> *E' finita nel peggiore dei modi e ancora oggi io e quell'uomo ci stimiamo.*
> Il sesso fine a se stesso può avere senso (non per me) ma poi non ci piango sopra.
> Ripeto non ho mai cercato la scopata facile, non mi è mancata l'occasione ma la trovo una cosa triste. SEMPRE MIA OPIONIONE PERSONALE.




Ma se è finita nel peggiore dei modi come fate a stimarvi ancora?
io non riuscirei...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come non hai cercato la scopata facile? Certo che lo hai fatto se ti sei trovata uno che era SICURO che non ti avrebbe trattato da donnetta, come dici tu. Tu vuoi assicurazioni e garanzie, che è diverso da "non volere la scopata facile perchè è squallido o che ne so".


scusa, ma se ho capito bene (spero), per scopata facile Farfalla intende una scopata con sconosciuto, col quale non condividi nulla, ma proprio nulla, se non i 4 zompi. E lei non è attratta dalla cosa, che ritiene triste. Non è l'unica.
Tornando sul pezzo, da uno sconosciuto che contatti (su piattaforma dedicata) solo ed esclusivamente per tali 4 zompi, poi aspettarsi o mettere in conto che la cosa possa ripetersi è, come dicevo, da sprovveduti. E' evidente che fin dall'inizio lui cercava altro, cioè una volta e via.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi usa quesi siti per scopare ma cerca anche altro, che solo sesso. Non si può dire, non puoi dirlo tu e manco posso dirlo io.


QUindi c'è gente che cerca nelle discariche di rifiuti qualcosa di nuovo? Secondo me non dico che farà fatica a trovare, che si diverta pure, ma sarà pressochè impossibile trovare.
Non sono dentro le logiche di questi siti, ma penso che chi va in siti per trombare, pensi più che altro a trombare. Poi sei uomo e magari l'idea di trombare tante donne è più alettante di trombartene una più spesso, in fondo questi uomini hanno già la moglie, che serve moglie 2 la vendetta?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Lassa sta er Micione, che non fa testo, ma se tu non frequenti manco sti siti, che ne sai? In base a cosa parli? Ma poi le persone sono una diversa dall'altra, ci sta chi s'accolla, chi non gliene frega nulla, e tutto quello che puoi starci in mezzo. Chi usa quesi siti per scopare ma cerca anche altro, che solo sesso. Non si può dire, non puoi dirlo tu e manco posso dirlo io.


Faccio testo eccome..perche'li frequento solo io,qua'dentro....
Ha ragione Farfy..vedi Jo la prassi e'fare coe descrive lei...nessuna mi ha mai chiesto sesso subito.E bello che venga piano piano...se no vado dall'escort no??
Poi ci sono i casi come l'utente..o come quella che vedro'tra qualche gg...d'altronde indietro non posso tirarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come non hai cercato la scopata facile? Certo che lo hai fatto se ti sei trovata uno che era SICURO che non ti avrebbe trattato da donnetta, come dici tu. Tu vuoi assicurazioni e garanzie, che è diverso da "non volere la scopata facile perchè è squallido o che ne so".



Allora riprovo a spigarmi. IO trovo squallido il cercare sesso. L'andare a puttane, il frequentare i siti, uscire e andare in un locale per cercare qualcuno con cui fare sesso. Ok? Se lo fai, ho amici/amiche che lo fanno, non me ne può fregare di meno ma poi almeno, non mi venire a dire che ci resti male se la gente dopo aver scopato scompare.
Tutto qui
Io non voglio garanzie, mi farebbe sorridere solo chiederle. 
Se vado a letto con un uomo ci vado perchè quell'uomo mi piace, mi tratta in un certo modo e mi sento rispettata come donna. Lo stabilisco io, e se mi sbalgio nella valutazione non vado a piangere da nessuno.
Lìuomo con cui tradivo mio marito lo conoscevo da 2 anni. L'ho sempre trovato attraente ma nessuno dei due ha mai considerato l'altro una scopata facile.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ma se ho capito bene (spero), per scopata facile Farfalla intende una scopata con sconosciuto, col quale non condividi nulla, ma proprio nulla, se non i 4 zompi. E lei non è attratta dalla cosa, che ritiene triste. Non è l'unica.
> Tornando sul pezzo, da uno sconosciuto che contatti (su piattaforma dedicata) solo ed esclusivamente per tali 4 zompi, poi aspettarsi o mettere in conto che la cosa possa ripetersi è, come dicevo, da sprovveduti. E' evidente che fin dall'inizio lui cercava altro, cioè una volta e via.



Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora riprovo a spigarmi. IO trovo squallido il cercare sesso. L'andare a puttane, il frequentare i siti, uscire e andare in un locale per cercare qualcuno con cui fare sesso. Ok? Se lo fai, ho amici/amiche che lo fanno, non me ne può fregare di meno ma poi almeno, non mi venire a dire che ci resti male se la gente dopo aver scopato scompare.
> Tutto qui
> Io non voglio garanzie, mi farebbe sorridere solo chiederle.
> Se vado a letto con un uomo ci vado perchè quell'uomo mi piace, mi tratta in un certo modo e mi sento rispettata come donna. Lo stabilisco io, e se mi sbalgio nella valutazione non vado a piangere da nessuno.
> Lìuomo con cui tradivo mio marito lo conoscevo da 2 anni. L'ho sempre trovato attraente ma nessuno dei due ha mai considerato l'altro una scopata facile.



non ti posso approvare!
in ogni caso quoto :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Faccio testo eccome..perche'li frequento solo io,qua'dentro....
> Ha ragione Farfy..vedi Jo la prassi e'fare coe descrive lei...nessuna mi ha mai chiesto sesso subito.E bello che venga piano piano...se no vado dall'escort no??
> Poi ci sono i casi come l'utente..o come quella che vedro'tra qualche gg...d'altronde indietro non posso tirarmi.


Micione tu non fai testo perchè sei gattone coccolone e tutto e TVB, ma racconti pure un fregaccio di cazzate, come ogni gattone peraltro fa, in media.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione tu non fai testo perchè sei gattone coccolone e tutto e TVB, ma racconti pure un fregaccio di cazzate, come ogni gattone peraltro fa, in media.


ah..pensi che io mio inventi???


----------



## Annuccia (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora riprovo a spigarmi. IO trovo squallido il cercare sesso. L'andare a puttane, il frequentare i siti, uscire e andare in un locale per cercare qualcuno con cui fare sesso. Ok? Se lo fai, ho amici/amiche che lo fanno, non me ne può fregare di meno ma poi almeno, non mi venire a dire che ci resti male se la gente dopo aver scopato scompare.
> Tutto qui
> Io non voglio garanzie, mi farebbe sorridere solo chiederle.
> Se vado a letto con un uomo ci vado perchè quell'uomo mi piace, mi tratta in un certo modo e mi sento rispettata come donna. Lo stabilisco io, e se mi sbalgio nella valutazione non vado a piangere da nessuno.
> Lìuomo con cui tradivo mio marito lo conoscevo da 2 anni. L'ho sempre trovato attraente ma nessuno dei due ha mai considerato l'altro una scopata facile.



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume;1087318[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]scusa, ma se ho capito bene (spero), per scopata facile Farfalla intende una scopata con sconosciuto, col quale non condividi nulla, ma proprio nulla, se non i 4 zompi. E lei non è attratta dalla cosa, che ritiene triste. Non è l'unica.
> [/B]Tornando sul pezzo, da uno sconosciuto che contatti (su piattaforma dedicata) solo ed esclusivamente per tali 4 zompi, poi aspettarsi o mettere in conto che la cosa possa ripetersi è, come dicevo, da sprovveduti. E' evidente che fin dall'inizio lui cercava altro, cioè una volta e via.


Ma questi si sono incontrati, si sono piaciuti e blablabla, POI hanno deciso di scopare. I siti d'incontri, per quanto mi riguarda, sono tristi solo nella misura in cui manca tutta la parte del corteggiamento che a me è più congeniale. Per il resto se uno è grande e vaccinato può proprio fare il cazzo che vuole, con un altro evidentemente grande e vaccinato come lui, chiaro. Io non ci vedo nulla di male in una relazione EXTRA basata sul sesso, anche se fosse solo quello ma fatto da Dio. Anzi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione tu non fai testo perchè sei gattone coccolone e tutto e TVB, ma racconti pure un fregaccio di cazzate, come ogni gattone peraltro fa, in media.


ogni riferimento è puramente voluto???


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora riprovo a spigarmi. IO trovo squallido il cercare sesso. L'andare a puttane, il frequentare i siti, uscire e andare in un locale per cercare qualcuno con cui fare sesso. Ok? Se lo fai, ho amici/amiche che lo fanno, non me ne può fregare di meno ma poi almeno, non mi venire a dire che ci resti male se la gente dopo aver scopato scompare.
> Tutto qui
> Io non voglio garanzie, mi farebbe sorridere solo chiederle.
> Se vado a letto con un uomo ci vado perchè quell'uomo mi piace, mi tratta in un certo modo e mi sento rispettata come donna. Lo stabilisco io, e se mi sbalgio nella valutazione non vado a piangere da nessuno.
> Lìuomo con cui tradivo mio marito lo conoscevo da 2 anni. L'ho sempre trovato attraente ma nessuno dei due ha mai considerato l'altro una scopata facile.


Ma se parliamo di sesso, perchè uno non dovrebbe rimanerci male se quello che se n'è andato senza lasciare traccia era, cazzo, la scopata della vita? In base a quale principio, oh? E poi, perchè cazzo ti rimangi quello che scrivi? L'hai vergato prima di tuo pugno che ti sei scopata sto tizio anche perchè poi non t'avrebbe buttata via, non m'invento nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah..pensi che io mio inventi???


Un po' inventi, un po' aggiusti, un po' ometti, un po' di tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ogni riferimento è puramente voluto???


Mannò che c'entri tu. Mica t'ho mai chiamato Micione, al massimo micietto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò che c'entri tu. Mica t'ho mai chiamato Micione, al massimo micietto.


chiedevo


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questi si sono incontrati, si sono piaciuti e blablabla, POI hanno deciso di scopare. I siti d'incontri, per quanto mi riguarda, sono tristi solo nella misura in cui manca tutta la parte del corteggiamento che a me è più congeniale. Per il resto se uno è grande e vaccinato può proprio fare il cazzo che vuole, con un altro evidentemente grande e vaccinato come lui, chiaro. Io non ci vedo nulla di male in una relazione EXTRA basata sul sesso, anche se fosse solo quello ma fatto da Dio. Anzi.


sì, sì, avevo capito. Anche io penso che adulti consapevoli e consenzienti abbiano il diritto di fare quello che vogliono, anche la coprofagia. Infatti sono un'adulta consapeole e ho il diritto di trovare la cosa tristissima 

Vedi, la differenza io la trovo. Farfalla racconta di uno che ti piace prima di volerci fare sesso. Uno che ci vuoi fare sesso perché ti piace. L'utente di questo 3D parla del contrario: di due che, tranne casi di evidenti disgusti, si incontrano PER fare sesso. E' il fine, e il modo, che cambiano. E' cercare un pezzo di carne da sbatterti. Che si può fare, mica no. Ma poi, rimanerci male per il suo dileguarsi...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questi si sono incontrati, si sono piaciuti e blablabla, POI hanno deciso di scopare. I siti d'incontri, per quanto mi riguarda, sono tristi solo nella misura in cui manca tutta la parte del corteggiamento che a me è più congeniale. Per il resto se uno è grande e vaccinato può proprio fare il cazzo che vuole, con un altro evidentemente grande e vaccinato come lui, chiaro. *Io non ci vedo nulla di male in una relazione EXTRA basata sul sesso, anche se fosse solo quello ma fatto da Dio*. Anzi.


Nemmeno io


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se parliamo di sesso, perchè uno non dovrebbe rimanerci male se quello che se n'è andato senza lasciare traccia era, cazzo, la scopata della vita? In base a quale principio, oh? E poi, perchè cazzo ti rimangi quello che scrivi? L'hai vergato prima di tuo pugno che ti sei scopata sto tizio anche perchè poi non t'avrebbe buttata via, non m'invento nulla.


Ok oggi non riesco a spiegarmi.
Ma credo davvero che dipenda solo da una definizione diversa che diamo a una relazione basata sul sesso.
Quella che cerchi su un sito SECONDO ME non è una relazione
Se ti cerco per scopare, ti conosco con lo scopo di scoparti, non mi aspetto nulla di diverso che l'essere scopata. Fine
Diverso è ti conosco, ci si frequenta per mille motivi, ci piaciamo e di conseguenza scopiamo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, avevo capito. Anche io penso che adulti consapevoli e consenzienti abbiano il diritto di fare quello che vogliono, anche la coprofagia. Infatti sono un'adulta consapeole e ho il diritto di trovare la cosa tristissima
> 
> Vedi, la differenza io la trovo. Farfalla racconta di uno che ti piace prima di volerci fare sesso. Uno che ci vuoi fare sesso perché ti piace. L'utente di questo 3D parla del contrario: di due che, tranne casi di evidenti disgusti, si incontrano PER fare sesso. E' il fine, e il modo, che cambiano. E' cercare un pezzo di carne da sbatterti. Che si può fare, mica no. Ma poi, rimanerci male per il suo dileguarsi...:unhappy:


Ok oggi ho deciso che parli al mio posto. Mi sembra che tu abbia chiaro meglio di me qual è il mio  pensiero.:up:


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti su un sito "per persone impegnate", ci siamo piaciuti e abbiamo deciso di incontrarci. Tutto benissimo! Tantochè ci siamo rivisti questo mercoledì; anche questa seconda volta è andata molto bene e poi....e poi è sparito! Quel mercoledì pomeriggio gli ho inviato io un sms scrivendo che ero stata molto bene con lui la sua risposta quasi immediata è stata molto carina ma poi basta, cos'è successo secondo voi? Premetto che lui è una persona molto importante e di donne ne ha quante ne vuole ma a me era sembrato che tra noi ci fosse una sintonia di quelle che non capitano tutti i giorni e mi sembra strano questo comportamento...o sono io che sono una cretina? Grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto!


sì. 6 un'illusa.   il personaggio importante voleva solo farsi 1-2 chiavate senza complicazioni.

non ha alcun interesse ad una relazione duratura con te,anzi potresti essere una seccatura per lui.

e se mai dovesse richiamarti (ne dubito....) sarà sempre e solo per sbatterti.

Fai il favore a te stessa di non pensare che ci possa essere altro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok oggi ho deciso che parli al mio posto. Mi sembra che tu abbia chiaro meglio di me qual è il mio  pensiero.:up:



:kiss:

questo ti dà la misura di quanto consapevolmente ti smeraldo


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un po' inventi, un po' aggiusti, un po' ometti, un po' di tutto.


quindi secondo te,io sarei cosi'cretino,da perdere tempo qua'dentro,per raccontare fantasie???.....:carneval::carneval::carnevaladronissimo di crederlo.


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora riprovo a spigarmi. IO trovo squallido il cercare sesso. L'andare a puttane, il frequentare i siti, uscire e andare in un locale per cercare qualcuno con cui fare sesso. Ok? Se lo fai, ho amici/amiche che lo fanno, non me ne può fregare di meno ma poi almeno, non mi venire a dire che ci resti male se la gente dopo aver scopato scompare.
> Tutto qui
> Io non voglio garanzie, mi farebbe sorridere solo chiederle.
> Se vado a letto con un uomo ci vado perchè quell'uomo mi piace, mi tratta in un certo modo e mi sento rispettata come donna. Lo stabilisco io, e se mi sbalgio nella valutazione non vado a piangere da nessuno.
> Lìuomo con cui tradivo mio marito lo conoscevo da 2 anni. L'ho sempre trovato attraente ma nessuno dei due ha mai considerato l'altro una scopata facile.



:up: concordo !!!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, avevo capito. Anche io penso che adulti consapevoli e consenzienti abbiano il diritto di fare quello che vogliono, anche la coprofagia. Infatti sono un'adulta consapeole e ho il diritto di trovare la cosa tristissima
> 
> Vedi, la differenza io la trovo. Farfalla racconta di uno che ti piace prima di volerci fare sesso. Uno che ci vuoi fare sesso perché ti piace. L'utente di questo 3D parla del contrario: di due che, tranne casi di evidenti disgusti, si incontrano PER fare sesso. E' il fine, e il modo, che cambiano. E' cercare un pezzo di carne da sbatterti. Che si può fare, mica no. Ma poi, rimanerci male per il suo dileguarsi...:unhappy:


Ma guarda che, secondo me, non è che cercare l'amicizia e poi scopare è giusto e bello, e magari cercare la scopata e poi forse trovare, forse, l'amicizia è squallido e triste. Ma anche solo incontrarsi per scopare, senza amicizia o che. Se due si piacciono su internet, e poi si piacciono anche dal vivo e scopano, francamente non ci vedo tutto sto squallore.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te,io sarei cosi'cretino,da perdere tempo qua'dentro,per raccontare fantasie???.....:carneval::carneval::carnevaladronissimo di crederlo.


Fossi l'unico, in caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok oggi non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Ma credo davvero che dipenda solo da una definizione diversa che diamo a una relazione basata sul sesso.
> *Quella che cerchi su un sito SECONDO ME non è una relazione
> *Se ti cerco per scopare, ti conosco con lo scopo di scoparti, non mi aspetto nulla di diverso che l'essere scopata. Fine
> Diverso è ti conosco, ci si frequenta per mille motivi, ci piaciamo e di conseguenza scopiamo.


Ma non è così.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì. 6 un'illusa.   il personaggio importante voleva solo farsi 1-2 chiavate senza complicazioni.
> 
> non ha alcun interesse ad una relazione duratura con te,anzi potresti essere una seccatura per lui.
> 
> ...



ma non è così, secondo me
lei mica cercava altro, solo voleva ripetere le scopate e il contorno, che ha trovato molto piacevoli, evidentemente
immaginiamo per un momento che il tipo si fosse rivelato deludente: ora lei sarebbe tutta contenta di non ricevere ulteriori richieste di incontri, no?
almeno, io ho capito così!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è così, secondo me
> *lei mica cercava altro, solo voleva ripetere le scopate e il contorno, che ha trovato molto piacevoli, evidentemente
> *immaginiamo per un momento che il tipo si fosse rivelato deludente: ora lei sarebbe tutta contenta di non ricevere ulteriori richieste di incontri, no?
> almeno, io ho capito così!


W la Madonna.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fossi l'unico, in caso.


e cosa me ne verrebbe in tasca???solo un folle farebbe una cosa simile......no caro mio magari..fossero balle.Mica c'e'da vantarsi sai...


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W la Madonna.



non nominarmi ad minchiam per favore 
:rotflquesta la capisci solo tu)


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e cosa me ne verrebbe in tasca???solo un folle farebbe una cosa simile......no caro mio magari..fossero balle.*Mica c'e'da vantarsi sai.*..


Ma se stai sempre lì a menartela, su...detta da te sta cosa fa ridere.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e cosa me ne verrebbe in tasca???solo un folle farebbe una cosa simile......no caro mio magari..fossero balle.Mica c'e'da vantarsi sai...



Ho sempre o quasi, creduto a quello che scrivi. 

Devo farti una domanda però, scrivi spesso di nascosto e velocemente ? Basta un si oppure un no.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che, secondo me, non è che cercare l'amicizia e poi scopare è giusto e bello, e magari cercare la scopata e poi forse trovare, forse, l'amicizia è squallido e triste. Ma anche solo incontrarsi per scopare, senza amicizia o che. Se due si piacciono su internet, e poi si piacciono anche dal vivo e scopano, francamente non ci vedo tutto sto squallore.


Piacersi su internet ed entrare in un sito che si chiama "Scopiamo.it" PER ME fa differenza


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è così, secondo me
> lei mica cercava altro, solo voleva ripetere le scopate e il contorno, che ha trovato molto piacevoli, evidentemente
> immaginiamo per un momento che il tipo si fosse rivelato deludente: ora lei sarebbe tutta contenta di non ricevere ulteriori richieste di incontri, no?
> almeno, io ho capito così!




anche io ho capito cosi ....non subito ma rileggendo bene 
ma ora la nostra CNN è svanita e dubito tornerà almeno per parlare dei sui
cazzi....


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> anche io ho capito cosi ....non subito ma rileggendo bene
> ma ora la nostra CNN è svanita e dubito tornerà almeno per parlare dei sui
> cazzi....



ma come mai ti è venuto 'sto dubbio?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che, secondo me, non è che cercare l'amicizia e poi scopare è giusto e bello, e magari cercare la scopata e poi forse trovare, forse, l'amicizia è squallido e triste. Ma anche solo incontrarsi per scopare, senza amicizia o che. Se due si piacciono su internet, e poi si piacciono anche dal vivo e scopano, francamente non ci vedo tutto sto squallore.


sì, sì, eri stato chiarissimo anche prima. Comunque un rapporto umano non è necessariamente amicizia e tantomeno amore. E' conoscere una persona un pochino di più del "scopiamo, ok, alle 16.00" e trovare quella persona gradevole per molti aspetti oltre a quello estetico/sessuale prima di volerci fare sesso. E' trovare talmente gradevole, per aspetti non necessariamente sessuali, una persona, da volerci fare _perfino/anche_ sesso. Tutto quello che fuoriesce da questo livello, che io ritengo minimo, è tristanzuolo, per me. Comunque, non importa, non siamo io e te a dover fare sesso insieme .


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Piacersi su internet ed entrare in un sito che si chiama "Scopiamo.it" PER ME fa differenza


Se invece si chiamasse Tradimento.net farebbe davvero tutta sta differenza? Cioè, veramente?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è così, secondo me
> lei mica cercava altro, solo voleva ripetere le scopate e il contorno, che ha trovato molto piacevoli, evidentemente
> immaginiamo per un momento che il tipo si fosse rivelato deludente: ora lei sarebbe tutta contenta di non ricevere ulteriori richieste di incontri, no?
> almeno, io ho capito così!


Abbiamo capito tutti così.
La differenza è che IO (il maiuscolo è sempre a benificio solo ed esclusivo del Conte), visto il modo in cui si sono conosciuti, non mi farei tutte ste menate, non mi chiederei spiegazioni capirei che nel 99% dei casi era scritto che finiva così. Rientri nel sito e te ne cerchi un altro. 
Poi magari questo è semplicemente partito con la moglie per una vacanza e tra una settimana si fa di nuovo vivo


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai ti è venuto 'sto dubbio?


ma... è venuto pure a me. Comunque, non mi pareva che il quesito fosse improprio. Lei credeva avessero fatto ottimo sesso... per cui pensava che anche lui volesse ripetere l'esperienza. E forse è pure vero ma adesso ha altro da fare. Magari si rifa vivo più avanti.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, eri stato chiarissimo anche prima. Comunque un rapporto umano non è necessariamente amicizia e tantomeno amore. E' conoscere una persona un pochino di più del "scopiamo, ok, alle 16.00" e trovare quella persona gradevole per molti aspetti oltre a quello estetico/sessuale prima di volerci fare sesso. E' trovare talmente gradevole, per aspetti non necessariamente sessuali, una persona, da volerci fare _perfino/anche_ sesso. Tutto quello che fuoriesce da questo livello, che io ritengo minimo, è tristanzuolo, per me. Comunque, non importa, non siamo io e te a dover fare sesso insieme .


Riquotone


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai ti è venuto 'sto dubbio?



lo sento a pelle


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se invece si chiamasse Tradimento.net farebbe davvero tutta sta differenza? Cioè, veramente?



sì certo
chiedi ad Ultimo Sangre!:inlove:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se invece si chiamasse Tradimento.net farebbe davvero tutta sta differenza? Cioè, veramente?



eddai, da una roba che si chiama tipo Scopiamo.it che ti aspetti, utenti di spessore e livello di sensibilità sopraffina? Tranci di carne a libbre, con buona pace di Shakespeare e il suo Mercante. Ossignùr  :singleeye:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbiamo capito tutti così.
> La differenza è che IO *(il maiuscolo è sempre a benificio solo ed esclusivo del Conte*), visto il modo in cui si sono conosciuti, non mi farei tutte ste menate, non mi chiederei spiegazioni capirei che nel 99% dei casi era scritto che finiva così. Rientri nel sito e te ne cerchi un altro.
> Poi magari questo è semplicemente partito con la moglie per una vacanza e tra una settimana si fa di nuovo vivo



:rotfl:


sì, rispondevo solo a perplesso, che sembrava ricamarci sopra


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, eri stato chiarissimo anche prima. Comunque un rapporto umano non è necessariamente amicizia e tantomeno amore. E' conoscere una persona un pochino di più del "scopiamo, ok, alle 16.00" e trovare quella persona gradevole per molti aspetti oltre a quello estetico/sessuale prima di volerci fare sesso. E' trovare talmente gradevole, per aspetti non necessariamente sessuali, una persona, da volerci fare _perfino/anche_ sesso. Tutto quello che fuoriesce da questo livello, che io ritengo minimo, è tristanzuolo, per me. *Comunque, non importa, non siamo io e te a dover fare sesso insieme* .


Ipse dixit. Anche perchè con me non sarebbe possibile. Non con te, intendo.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se invece si chiamasse Tradimento.net farebbe davvero tutta sta differenza? Cioè, veramente?




Ne fa molta....
dietro un sito dal nome Tradimento.net o giardinaggio.it si nasconde un mondo dietro...
dietro un sito Scopiamo.it dietro rimane ben poco....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai, da una roba che si chiama tipo Scopiamo.it che ti aspetti, utenti di spessore e livello di sensibilità sopraffina? Tranci di carne a libbre, con buona pace di Shakespeare e il suo Mercante. Ossignùr :singleeye:


Ma non puoi dirlo, su.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se invece si chiamasse Tradimento.net farebbe davvero tutta sta differenza? Cioè, veramente?


Per me si. Non sono qui con lo scopo di trovare qualcuno con cui trombare. Magari capita anche, chi può dirlo, ma per me funzionerebbe esattamente come funziona se conosco qualuncuno fuori.
Per te no? Bene. Ognuno lo utilizza come meglio crede


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ne fa molta....
> dietro un sito dal nome Tradimento.net o giardinaggio.it si nasconde un mondo dietro...
> dietro un sito Scopiamo.it dietro rimane ben poco....



Oggi, probabilmente non solo oggi, parlate tutti meglio di me


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ne fa molta....
> dietro un sito dal nome Tradimento.net o giardinaggio.it si nasconde un mondo dietro...
> dietro un sito Scopiamo.it dietro rimane ben poco....



quoto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non puoi dirlo, su.


Scusa un sito per incontri tra persone già impegnate cosa pensi che proponga?


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa un sito per incontri tra persone già impegnate cosa pensi che proponga?


una partita a scopone scientifico:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa un sito per incontri tra persone già impegnate cosa pensi che proponga?


Ma allora che cazzo, tutti i traditori sono carnivori senza scrupoli? Tu, io, chiunque tradisca? O solo quelli che vanno lissù? Ma che cazzo dite, dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ne fa molta....
> dietro un sito dal nome *Tradimento.net o giardinaggio.it *si nasconde un mondo dietro...
> dietro un sito Scopiamo.it dietro rimane ben poco....


Ma certo, ne trovi di impicci e inciuci, di quelli che su siti come scopiamo.it se li sognano.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo, ne trovi di impicci e inciuci, di quelli che su siti come scopiamo.it se li sognano.


Vero?

Ma era partita bene
ma è finita male...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me si. Non sono qui con lo scopo di trovare qualcuno con cui trombare. Magari capita anche, chi può dirlo, ma per me funzionerebbe esattamente come funziona se conosco qualuncuno fuori.
> Per te no? Bene. Ognuno lo utilizza come meglio crede


Ma porca puttana, non è che se stai su scopiamo.it devi per forza scoparti il primo che capita, eh. Cioè, il fine è quello, ma il sito di per sè ti da la possibilità di conoscere gente che sta nelle tue stesse condizioni, come ti pare, per quanto ti pare, secondo le modalità che meglio credi. E francamente, ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di male o squallido.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, non è che se stai su scopiamo.it devi per forza scoparti il primo che capita, eh. Cioè, il fine è quello, ma il sito di per sè ti da la possibilità di conoscere gente che sta nelle tue stesse condizioni, come ti pare, per quanto ti pare, secondo le modalità che meglio credi. E francamente, ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di male o squallido.


ma se ti iscrivi a scopiamo.it lo fai perchè cerchi qualcuno con cui scopare.. 
se ti iscrivi a cucinamodoerna.it magari lo fai per le ricette e poi forse conosci qualcuno con cui scopare


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, non è che se stai su scopiamo.it devi per forza scoparti il primo che capita, eh. Cioè, il fine è quello, ma il sito di per sè ti da la possibilità di conoscere gente che sta nelle tue stesse condizioni, come ti pare, per quanto ti pare, secondo le modalità che meglio credi. E francamente, ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di male o squallido.



Si però se vado sul sito scopiamo.it 
non entro scrivendo 
Yo ragazzi come butta


ma piuttosto 
eccomi qui per scopare ci sono anche io...


poi vabbè manco io ci vedo nulla di male 
ogni persona è libera di scegliere ciò che è meglio per lei/lui


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ipse dixit. Anche perchè con me non sarebbe possibile. Non con te, intendo.


no, no, l'ho detto IO, non lui :sarcastic::wide-grin:


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> Il mio cruccio è che finalmente avevo diciamo "sentito" qualcosa di speciale. Mi punge il fatto di aver preso una cantonata e vorrei capire il perché. ...


è fuggito, semplicemente. 
e altrettanto semplicemente non gliene fregava niente di sentire qualcosa di più che non fosse la......





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché un traditore seriale è un collezionista. Collezionata la farfalla, passa ad altra. Aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso è quantomeno da sprovveduti, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si però se vado sul sito scopiamo.it
> non entro scrivendo
> *Yo ragazzi come butta
> 
> ...


però saresti originale. Peccato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, non è che se stai su scopiamo.it devi per forza scoparti il primo che capita, eh. Cioè, il fine è quello, ma il sito di per sè ti da la possibilità di conoscere gente che sta nelle tue stesse condizioni, come ti pare, per quanto ti pare, secondo le modalità che meglio credi. E francamente, ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di male o squallido.


magari non il primo, ma poiché sei lì proprio per trovare qualcuno non per andarci a funghi (ciao Luna) non per impastarci tagliatelle (ciao Sbri) non per comperarci scarpe (ciao Farfalla) me per scopare, proprio per quello, il secondo o terzo o quarto sì. Perché il fine è quello di scoparti un pressoché sconosciuto che ti piaccia così, a botta calda. E daje e daje quello che non ti fa schifo lo trovi, se poi sei di bocca buona fai meno fatica. Poi magari non sa nemmeno coniugare un congiuntivo, ma scopa da dio, no?
Che se po' fà, mica no. Però, ammazza se è triste, per me.


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però saresti originale. Peccato.


io entrerei rappando durissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si però se vado sul sito scopiamo.it
> non entro scrivendo
> Yo ragazzi come butta
> 
> ...


Non potresti comunque perchè non si tratta di un forum tipo questo. Almeno non credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> magari non il primo, ma poiché sei lì proprio per trovare qualcuno non per andarci a funghi (ciao Luna) non per impastarci tagliatelle (ciao Sbri) non per comperarci scarpe (ciao Farfalla) me per scopare, proprio per quello, il secondo o terzo o quarto sì. Perché il fine è quello di scoparti un pressoché sconosciuto che ti piaccia così, a botta calda. *E daje e daje quello che non ti fa schifo lo trovi, se poi sei di bocca buona fai meno fatica.* Poi magari non sa nemmeno coniugare un congiuntivo, ma scopa da dio, no?
> Che se po' fà, mica no. Però, ammazza se è triste, per me.


Ahhhhh, mamma mamma. Tu parti dal presupposto che lì dentro alla meno peggio ci sarebbe chi "non ti fa schifo", e che stamo a discute affà? Tra l'altro l'autrice del thread ti ha dato il chiaro esempio che in effetti NON E' COSI', che sennò mica stava qua. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, l'ho detto IO, non lui :sarcastic::wide-grin:


E come si dice al femminile?


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhh, mamma mamma. Tu parti dal presupposto che lì dentro alla meno peggio ci sarebbe chi "non ti fa schifo", e che stamo a discute affà? Tra l'altro l'autrice del thread ti ha dato il chiaro esempio che in effetti NON E' COSI', che sennò mica stava qua. Vabbè.



ma scusa..tu ti iscrivi a scopiamo.it sperando di chiedere info su come cambiare l'olio alla macchina?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhh, mamma mamma. Tu parti dal presupposto che lì dentro alla meno peggio ci sarebbe chi "non ti fa schifo", e che stamo a discute affà? Tra l'altro l'autrice del thread ti ha dato il chiaro esempio che in effetti NON E' COSI', che sennò mica stava qua. Vabbè.


Stavo enfatizzando. Poiché per me, perché una persona sia gradevole, è fondamentale che non frequenti siti del genere, è evidente che  potrebbe al massimo ma proprio al massimo non farmi schifo. E poi, secondo me, anche solo per mantenere le distanze da quel tipo di modalità, tirarsela è sanissimo :wide-grin:

Poi, che all'autrice del 3D sia piaciuto tanto il tizio non è mica indice di niente...ma solo che a LEI è piaciuto LUI


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scusa..tu ti iscrivi a scopiamo.it sperando di chiedere info su come cambiare l'olio alla macchina?


Non hai capito. Intendevo dire che se Anna scrive che sui siti a tema al massimo trovi quello che "non ti fa schifo", evidentemente l'autrice del thread, che magari ne sa un pizzico di più, non è dello stesso avviso, che ne ha trovato uno che non solo non le fa schifo, ma le piace proprio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> io entrerei rappando durissimo


è un modo comunque di trovare qualcuno che ti sia congeniale. Per quello continuo a chiedere a Lotharone il testo base della sua mail di acchiappo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Stavo enfatizzando. Poiché per me, perché una persona sia gradevole, è fondamentale che non frequenti siti del genere, è evidente che potrebbe al massimo ma proprio al massimo non farmi schifo. E poi, secondo me, anche solo per mantenere le distanze da quel tipo di modalità, tirarsela è sanissimo :wide-grin:
> 
> *Poi, che all'autrice del 3D sia piaciuto tanto il tizio non è mica indice di niente...ma solo che a LEI è piaciuto LUI*



E' indice del fatto che non possono dare per scontate certe dinamiche solo perchè noi la vediamo/pensiamo in un certo modo, tutto qui.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Intendevo dire che se Anna scrive che sui siti a tema al massimo trovi quello che "non ti fa schifo", evidentemente l'autrice del thread, che magari ne sa un pizzico di più, non è dello stesso avviso, che ne ha trovato uno che non solo non le fa schifo, ma *le piace proprio*.



infatti secondo me il punto è proprio questo
inaspettatamente, ha trovato un tipo che le piace molto, e vorrebbe continuare a frequentarlo
e viene qui a chiedere come si fa


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Intendevo dire che se Anna scrive che sui siti a tema al massimo trovi quello che "non ti fa schifo", evidentemente l'autrice del thread, che magari ne sa un pizzico di più, non è dello stesso avviso, che ne ha trovato uno che non solo non le fa schifo, ma le piace proprio.



io penso che se ti iscrivi ad un sito simile non ti puoi aspettare altro...quindi concordo con Anna e le altre
poi magari ti capita di conoscere uno che ti fa perdere la testa; ma magari l'altro non è dello stesso avviso.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io penso che se ti iscrivi ad un sito simile *non ti puoi aspettare altro*...quindi concordo con Anna e le altre
> poi magari ti capita di conoscere uno che ti fa perdere la testa; ma magari l'altro non è dello stesso avviso.


Ma altro che? Altro che sesso? Embè buongiorno. Il punto non è quello, il punto è a) se abbiamo o meno la patente per dire se sia squallido o no e b) se lì dentro fanno tutti schifo (che poi è un concetto legato ad a).


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti secondo me il punto è proprio questo
> inaspettatamente, ha trovato un tipo che le piace molto, e vorrebbe continuare a frequentarlo
> *e viene qui a chiedere come si fa*


Più che altro si chiedeva perchè sei fosse comportato così, che vabbè.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma altro che? Altro che sesso? Embè buongiorno. Il punto non è quello, il punto è a) se abbiamo o meno la patente per dire se sia squallido o no e b) se lì dentro fanno tutti schifo (che poi è un concetto legato ad a).



non giudico il fatto che sia squallido o meno... ho la mia idea al riguardo ma me la tengo per me. 
il punto è che il 99% delle persone che si iscrivono ad un sito simile non lo fanno per avere una relazione ma semplicemente per fare sesso... quindi non puoi chiederti perchè uno dopo che ti ha scopato sparisce perchè per come la vedo io ha solo ottenuto quello che voleva


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come si dice al femminile?


Nel mondo medievale (ma anche quello antico) manca del tutto il concetto dell'autorevolezza femminile. Lui in questo caso è Aristotele, indiscutibile ai tempi.
Il corrispettivo femminile non esisteva


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro si chiedeva perchè sei fosse comportato così, che vabbè.



che poi, leggendo tra le righe, a me sembra di capire che la tipa sia piuttosto scafata, nonostante la domanda di cui sopra
intendo dire: lei sembra avere esperienza in tal senso, cioè amanti = il nulla, tuttavia il comportamento del tipo l'ha un po' spiazzata, forse non era abituata così, ma proprio perchè stavolta il tipo le interessa in modo particolare


----------



## tesla (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per quello continuo a chiedere a Lotharone il testo base della sua mail di acchiappo



lo trovi su sito di incontri: parcheggiodell'iper.it


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' indice del fatto che non possono dare per scontate certe dinamiche solo perchè noi la vediamo/pensiamo in un certo modo, tutto qui.



ma, scusa, a parte il fatto che non ho detto che quei siti SONO il male, ho detto che quella dimensione PER ME è triste. Essendo una posizione personale, direi che è incontrovertibile 

Poi, lì dentro, ognuno ci va a fare quello che gli pare, anche parlare di filatelia. Permetti però che ci creda poco?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non giudico il fatto che sia squallido o meno... ho la mia idea al riguardo ma me la tengo per me.
> il punto è che il 99% delle persone che si iscrivono ad un sito simile non lo fanno per avere una relazione ma semplicemente per fare sesso... quindi non puoi chiederti perchè uno dopo che ti ha scopato sparisce perchè per come la vedo io ha solo ottenuto quello che voleva


Simò, si. Una relazione è pure una serie di scopate ad intervalli di tot giorni, eh. Cioè, se c'è affinitàtra i due non vedo perchè la cosanon debba andare avanti, e non vedo perchè mai dobbiate parlare di percentuali alla cazzo di cane visto che di sti siti e di quelli che li frequentano, in effetti, non sapete un cippa. Micione a parte, che vabbè, lassamo sta.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma altro che? Altro che sesso? Embè buongiorno. Il punto non è quello, il punto è a) se abbiamo o meno la patente per dire se sia squallido o no e b) se lì dentro fanno tutti schifo (che poi è un concetto legato ad a).


a) E' squallido come andare a puttane, ma nella squallidità ci mette adesso anche le donne.
b) Chi va a puttane solitamente un poco schifo lo fa, quindi....

Poi come dico sempre ci sono pur sempre i necrofili, che fanno schifo, ma che possiamo dire, che dobbiamo capirli? Poverini, loro.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, si. Una relazione è pure una serie di scopate ad intervalli di tot giorni, eh. Cioè, se c'è affinità e la cosa va avanti non vedo perchè no, e non vedo perchè mai dobbiate parlare di percentuali alla cazzo di cane visto che di sti siti e di quelli che li frequentano, in effetti, non sapete un cippa.


Ti sei accalorato abbastanza per non essere un frequentatore di quei siti, sai???


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti sei accalorato abbastanza per non essere un frequentatore di quei siti, sai???


Ecchelalà. Temo di no, Daniele. E manco sono mai andato a puttane, prima che tu possa chiederlo.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, si. Una relazione è pure una serie di scopate ad intervalli di tot giorni, eh. Cioè, se c'è affinitàtra i due non vedo perchè la cosanon debba andare avanti, e non vedo perchè mai dobbiate parlare di percentuali alla cazzo di cane visto che di sti siti e di quelli che li frequentano, in effetti, non sapete un cippa. Micione a parte, che vabbè, lassamo sta.


secondo me oggi non ci capiamo: se IO decido di farmi una scopata e mi iscrivo a scopiamo.it sicuramente tra i tanti troverò chi mi piace ma sarà una persona che mi piace per una scopata... cazzo Joey ma se io cerco una persona diversa e con caratteristiche diverse non la cerco su scopiamo.it


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti sei accalorato abbastanza per non essere un frequentatore di quei siti, sai???


oddio Dany non esagerare... :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecchelalà. Temo di no, Daniele. E manco sono mai andato a puttane, prima che tu possa chiederlo.


E allora cosa è quersto buonismo del cavolo? Suvvia, direi che sarebbe ipocrita da parte di tutti dire alla tizia diversamente, alla fine lei ha cercato letame in un letamaio...non poteva che comportarsi da letame alla fin fine e sparire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> che poi, leggendo tra le righe, a me sembra di capire che la tipa sia piuttosto scafata, nonostante la domanda di cui sopra
> intendo dire: lei sembra avere esperienza in tal senso, cioè amanti = il nulla, tuttavia il comportamento del tipo l'ha un po' spiazzata, forse non era abituata così, ma proprio perchè stavolta il tipo le interessa in modo particolare



tornado sul pezzo, quoto

ma abbiamo già risposto: probabilmente quello che per lei è stato un evento eccezionale (qualitativamente parlando) per lui forse no o non abbastanza o preferisce comunque la novità. O magari è via per una settimana come s'è già detto. In ogni caso, scopato hanno scopato e per ben due volte. Da ora in poi, è tutto un in più. Che potrebbe esserci come no, ma a occhio direi che è più usuale che NON ci sia che ci sia, dunque io mi stupirei se richiama e non il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me oggi non ci capiamo: se IO decido di farmi una scopata e mi iscrivo a scopiamo.it sicuramente tra i tanti troverò chi mi piace ma sarà *una persona che mi piace per una scopata*... cazzo Joey ma se io cerco una persona diversa e con caratteristiche diverse non la cerco su scopiamo.it


Ma siamo d'accordo, mica no, qua stiamo parlando di persone impegnate, se speri di trovarci l'amore della vita dovresti andare da un'altra parte. Ciò non toglie, però, che può succedere, e succede come questo thread dimostra, che magari poi quella persona capita che ti piace, e ci stai bene, e vorresti continuare a scopartela. E non vedo qual'è il problema, francamente, se poi una ci rimane perplessa quando la cosa non accade. Meglio ancora, io ritengo che la perplessità nasca dal fatto che sta tizia era convinta di piacere molto a sua volta, non per le modalità con le quali i due si sono conosciuti. Che se al tizio lei fosse piaciuta altrettanto, cor cazzo che spariva.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E allora cosa è quersto buonismo del cavolo? Suvvia, direi che sarebbe ipocrita da parte di tutti dire alla tizia diversamente, alla fine lei ha cercato letame in un letamaio...non poteva che comportarsi da letame alla fin fine e sparire.


Daniè non è buonismo, è che tu sei viziato alla fonte, come dire. Per quello manco ti rispondo, in genere.


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jo..se capisco bene ..prmo incontro e sesso subito.Fidati..non esiste proprio



Perchè?

Se si iscrivono con quello scopo non vedo il motivo del corteggiamento.

Maya potrebbe illuminarci.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma siamo d'accordo, mica no, qua stiamo parlando di persone impegnate, se speri di trovarci l'amore della vita dovresti andare da un'altra parte. Ciò non toglie, però, che può succedere, e succede come questo thread dimostra, che magari poi quella persona capita che ti piace, e ci stai bene, e vorresti continuare a scopartela. E non vedo qual'è il problema, francamente, se poi una ci rimane perplessa quando la cosa non accade. Meglio ancora, io ritengo che la perplessità nasca dal fatto che sta tizia era convinta di piacere molto a sua volta, non per le modalità con le quali i due si sono conosciuti. Che se al tizio lei fosse piaciuta altrettanto, cor cazzo che spariva.



o forse gli è piaciuta, ma gli piace di più cambiare, comunque
o teme complicazioni, nonostante abbia apprezzato molto
quindi ne acchiapperà una nuova, e amen


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2013)

Sai Joey, la mia ex diceva cose proprio come te...per il motivo per cui lei era erronea ho scoperto che quel tipo di ragionamento è tendenzialmente erroneo anche se sembra ragionevole, perchè può essere esteso a troppo schifo in giro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma altro che? Altro che sesso? Embè buongiorno. Il punto non è quello, il punto è a) se abbiamo o meno la patente per dire se sia squallido o no e b) se lì dentro fanno tutti schifo (che poi è un concetto legato ad a).



aspetta, che nessuno vuole questa patente. Anche perché lo "squallore" l'hai tirato fuori tu. Io e Farfalla (mi pare di non sbagliare) abbiamo parlato di tristezza. 
Poi, di nuovo, uno, per di più impegnato, che ha come scopo manifesto (brutto gioco di parole) lo scopare, _a me_ fa tristezza, dunque in un sito dedicato non mi aspetto un livello maggiore, visto che il fondamento di base mi fa tristezza. Poi, tutto può essere, di certo però non verificherò


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> o forse gli è piaciuta, ma gli piace di più cambiare, comunque
> *o teme complicazioni*, nonostante abbia apprezzato molto
> quindi ne acchiapperà una nuova, e amen



Oddio, bisognerebbe sapere come sono andate poi le cose, però subodorare una che possibile accollata con soli due incontri? Mah, può anche darsi. Senza contare che, ripeto, se una ti piace tanto tanto torni, a meno che non temi complicazioni, in effetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tornado sul pezzo, quoto
> 
> ma abbiamo già risposto: probabilmente quello che per lei è stato un evento eccezionale (qualitativamente parlando) per lui forse no o non abbastanza o preferisce comunque la novità. O magari è via per una settimana come s'è già detto. In ogni caso, scopato hanno scopato e per ben due volte. Da ora in poi, è tutto un in più. Che potrebbe esserci come no, ma a occhio direi che è* più usuale che NON ci sia che ci sia,* dunque io mi stupirei se richiama e non il contrario.


ma perchè secondo voi? Stavo scrivendo un paragone ma era immondo, quindi: mi iscrivo a un sito di incontri per gente impegnata che cerca solo sesso. Trovo qualcuno col quale faccio BUON sesso e che trovo gradevole... perchè dovrei non farmi più viva? Ho trovato quello che cercavo... perchè mi devo rimettere a cercare, con il rischio di avere esperienze peggiori?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, si. *Una relazione è pure una serie di scopate ad intervalli di tot giorni*, eh. Cioè, se c'è affinitàtra i due non vedo perchè la cosanon debba andare avanti, e non vedo perchè mai dobbiate parlare di percentuali alla cazzo di cane visto che di sti siti e di quelli che li frequentano, in effetti, non sapete un cippa. Micione a parte, che vabbè, lassamo sta.


ah, se questo per te è relazione, ok.
Per me assolutamente no. E' più relazione le chiacchiere che faccio dal fruttivendolo. Sono frequenti, diseinteressate e spaziano ben di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, che nessuno vuole questa patente. Anche perché lo "squallore" l'hai tirato fuori tu. Io e Farfalla (mi pare di non sbagliare) abbiamo parlato di tristezza.
> Poi, di nuovo, uno, per di più impegnato, che ha come scopo manifesto (brutto gioco di parole) lo scopare, _a me_ fa tristezza, dunque in un sito dedicato non mi aspetto un livello maggiore, visto che il fondamento di base mi fa tristezza. Poi, tutto può essere, di certo però non verificherò


Vabbè, cancella squallore e leggi tristezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, se questo per te è relazione, ok.
> Per me assolutamente no. E' più relazione le chiacchiere che faccio dal fruttivendolo. Sono frequenti, diseinteressate e spaziano ben di più.


Ma non per me. Gesù. Io non parlo "per me", in questo caso. Dico che, cazzo, capita però che possa essere così. Ci sono trombamicizie che si basano sulla trombata, non sull'amicizia (anzi, per me lo sono tutte, così. Ma stavolta è PER ME, appunto).


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè secondo voi? Stavo scrivendo un paragone ma era immondo, quindi: mi iscrivo a un sito di incontri per gente impegnata che cerca solo sesso. Trovo qualcuno col quale faccio BUON sesso e che trovo gradevole... perchè dovrei non farmi più viva? Ho trovato quello che cercavo... perchè mi devo rimettere a cercare, con il rischio di avere esperienze peggiori?



hm, io dicevo così perché l'autrice del 3D presentava il tizio come un traditore seriale, che ha tutte le donne che vuole etc. Dunque un collezionista. Io partivo da questa idea che mi sono fatta, al di là del sito dedicato. Oltre ad avere lo scopo di far sesso, mi sono fatta l'idea che preferisce farlo variando i soggetti.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma perchè secondo voi? Stavo scrivendo un paragone ma era immondo, quindi: mi iscrivo a un sito di incontri per gente impegnata che cerca solo sesso. Trovo qualcuno col quale faccio BUON sesso e che trovo gradevole... perchè dovrei non farmi più viva? Ho trovato quello che cercavo... perchè mi devo rimettere a cercare, con il rischio di avere esperienze peggiori?



a questo punto sarebbe lecito sapere cosa ha scritto in quell'sms...
Sarà mica quello che ha rovinato tutto...
magari non aveva cell segreto e ha preso il gesto come un invasione di privacy...
perchè non ha mandato un mp nel sito ?
E' tutto cosi misterioso...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, cancella squallore e leggi tristezza.


beh, parli come pensi. Anzi, parli per come pensi che pensiamo NOI 

squallore è ben più pesante di tristezza, per me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a questo punto sarebbe lecito sapere cosa ha scritto in quell'sms...
> Sarà mica quello che ha rovinato tutto...
> magari non aveva cell segreto e ha preso il gesto come un invasione di privacy...
> perchè non ha mandato un mp nel sito ?
> E' tutto cosi misterioso...


ECCO. Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero. Forse lei si è dimostrata imprudente.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, io dicevo così perché l'autrice del 3D presentava il tizio come un traditore seriale, che ha tutte le donne che vuole etc. Dunque un collezionista. Io partivo da questa idea che mi sono fatta, al di là del sito dedicato. Oltre ad avere lo scopo di far sesso, *mi sono fatta l'idea che preferisce farlo variando i soggetti.*



io pure
strano però che sia anche una persona "importante", perchè qualche casino in famiglia è facile che prima o poi gli capita
non per gufare
oppure, la moglie, idem, chissà


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non per me. Gesù. Io non parlo "per me", in questo caso. Dico che, cazzo, capita però che possa essere così. Ci sono trombamicizie che si basano sulla trombata, non sull'amicizia (anzi, per me lo sono tutte, così. Ma stavolta è PER ME, appunto).


Joey, se l'adagio che spesso produci è vero, cioè che se uno non sa bene direttamente una cosa è meglio che non ne parli, di tromboamicizia tu non dovresti.
La tromboamicizia, della quale HO esperienza personale, è un'amicizia, la parte relazionale della tromboamicizia è proprio quella, l'amicizia. Poi, si fa anche sesso, più o meno occasionalmente.
Invece, se esci con qualcuno ogni tanto, per fare sesso, non è relazione. E' sesso, punto.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Joey, se l'adagio che spesso produci è vero, cioè che se uno non sa bene direttamente una cosa è meglio che non ne parli, di tromboamicizia tu non dovresti.
> *La tromboamicizia, della quale HO esperienza personale, è un'amicizia, la parte relazionale della tromboamicizia è proprio quella, l'amicizia. Poi, si fa anche sesso, *più o meno occasionalmente.
> Invece, se esci con qualcuno ogni tanto, per fare sesso, non è relazione. E' sesso, punto.



madonna che orrore!


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che orrore!



già, che orrore :girlhaha:

io credo che le vere tromboamicizie siano davvero rare, perché (almeno per me) l'amicizia è fratellanza, dunque sarebbero quasi incesti. Ma l'eccezione può capitare :wide-grin:


----------



## Horny (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La tromboamicizia, della quale HO esperienza personale, è un'amicizia, la parte relazionale della tromboamicizia è proprio quella, l'amicizia. Poi, si fa anche sesso, più o meno occasionalmente.
> Invece, se esci con qualcuno ogni tanto, per fare sesso, non è relazione. E' sesso, punto.


E come le stabilisci le parti? 
E poi sicura che il sesso non sia di per se una 'parte relazionale'?
E poi mica decidi a priori.
e infine, capita che le' parti' dei due non coincidano.
...il tutto a prescindere da come, dove e con quale sequenza (sesso-amicizia, amicizia-sesso...) relazionale ci si e' conosciuti.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se stai sempre lì a menartela, su...detta da te sta cosa fa ridere.



chisse ne frega del tuo pensiero..che tra l'altro e'offensivo....non ho 20 anni sai..nn mi serve raccontare balle,
Purtroppo quello che ''vivo''lo posso scrivere solo qua'...tutto li'.
Ah Jo..senza offesa..fuck you..


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene...Io si


Pure io. Certo, come dice il Conte, sarà triste anche la vita al di fuori da quegli incontri. Anzi sarà molto triste se trovano soddisfazione da quel tipo di incontri. Fatti loro certo. Anche a me la situazione ha suonato un po' come una di cioè perché in certe situazioni ci si può aspettare che si evolvano in quel modo. Mi è venuta in mente un'amica di gioventù che si era lamentata del fatto che un ragazzo aveva avuto un rapporto con lei senza precauzioni in un rapporto occasionale in campeggio. Ma se fai sesso (senza esigere precauzioni) con uno che non hai mai visto alla luce del sole, dopo poche ore di conoscenza, ti lamenti? Non dubito che qualche storia importante sia cominciata così, qualche, poche, pochissime, ma svegliarsi e non rivederlo più mi sembra più probabile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> E come le stabilisci le parti?
> E poi sicura che il sesso non sia di per se una 'parte relazionale'?
> E poi mica decidi a priori.
> e infine, capita che le' parti' dei due non coincidano.
> ...il tutto a prescindere da come, dove e con quale sequenza (sesso-amicizia, amicizia-sesso...) relazionale ci si e' conosciuti.


beh, è abbastanza facile: con un tromboamico (parola orribile, troviamone un'altra please) ci esci anche solo per parlare. O vedere un film. O sparlare di tutto il mondo. O cazzeggiare. Cioè, l'uscita non è funzionale al consumare, perché di base c'è molto altro (senza che ci sia amore). Con uno col quale esci per far sesso, ogni volta che esci ci fai sesso. Poi, puoi anche scambiarci due chiacchiere, mica no. Mica grugnisci come un cavernicolo e indichi a gesti. Però l'amicizia è un'altra cosa.

Se mi trovo nei guai di notte, tipo due gomme a terra, o non so cos'altro perché ho il soccorso 24h, era per dire, comunque: se sono in difficoltà un tromboamico lo chiamo, uno col quale esco ogni tanto per fare sesso no.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a questo punto sarebbe lecito sapere cosa ha scritto in quell'sms...
> Sarà mica quello che ha rovinato tutto...
> magari non aveva cell segreto e ha preso il gesto come un invasione di privacy...
> perchè non ha mandato un mp nel sito ?
> E' tutto cosi misterioso...


No Luna ..e'la prima regola...tra persone intelligenti,stabilire l'uso del cell.C'e'chi dice ..no problem qualsiasi oraro...chi detta gli orari...e i giorni da evitare.Forse lei ha scritto''ammoorrre''o qualcosa di simile....e lui,ha fattao benissimo...e'scappato.......


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma qua parliamo comunque di storie extra: tu hai avuto, hai un amante, no? Vuol dire che te ne sei innamorata (o invaghita, o quello che è) prima d'averci scopato? O te ne sei innamorata DOPO averci scopato? Ma ha senso poi invaghirsi (o innamorarsi, o quello che è) di un extra? Che razza d'importanza vuoi dare al sesso EXTRA altro che non sia fine a se stesso?


Mi auguro che una tua eventuale amante sia stata messa al corrente. Non so se sei nella schiera dei traditori, tra tutte le discussioni e polemiche mi è sfuggito.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara mia quando salgo in auto,per queste cose...non mi pongo aspettative..invornita la ns utente..poi parliamoci chiaro...se manco mi conoscie e me la molli..che ti aspetti scusa??..sparisco e addio....


Giusto se neanche mi conosce e me lo dai o sei super o sparisco. Non sparisce nessuna?!!:mexican:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, è abbastanza facile: con un tromboamico (parola orribile, troviamone un'altra please) ci esci anche solo per parlare. O vedere un film. O sparlare di tutto il mondo. O cazzeggiare. Cioè, l'uscita non è funzionale al consumare, perché di base c'è molto altro (senza che ci sia amore). Con uno col quale esci per far sesso, ogni volta che esci ci fai sesso. Poi, puoi anche scambiarci due chiacchiere, mica no. Mica grugnisci come un cavernicolo e indichi a gesti. *Però l'amicizia è un'altra cosa*.
> 
> Se mi trovo nei guai di notte, tipo due gomme a terra, o non so cos'altro perché ho il soccorso 24h, era per dire, comunque: se sono in difficoltà un tromboamico lo chiamo, uno col quale esco ogni tanto per fare sesso no.


friend with benefits? così siamo anche internazionali  

comunque concordo, soprattutto sul neretto :up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Lassa sta er Micione, che non fa testo, ma se tu non frequenti manco sti siti, che ne sai? In base a cosa parli? Ma poi le persone sono una diversa dall'altra, ci sta chi s'accolla, chi non gliene frega nulla, e tutto quello che puoi starci in mezzo.* Chi usa quesi siti per scopare ma cerca anche altro*, che solo sesso. Non si può dire, non puoi dirlo tu e manco posso dirlo io.


E' quel che sostengo ma il Conte e Lothar dicono di no.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Faccio testo eccome..perche'li frequento solo io,qua'dentro....
> Ha ragione Farfy..vedi Jo la prassi e'fare coe descrive lei...nessuna mi ha mai chiesto sesso subito.E bello che venga piano piano...se no vado dall*'escort* no??
> Poi ci sono i casi come l'utente..o come quella che vedro'tra qualche gg...d'altronde indietro non posso tirarmi.


 E no la escort ha due svantaggi 1 la paghi 2 se ulula sai che fa parte del prezzo. La soddisfazione è inferiore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> *friend with benefits*? così siamo anche internazionali
> 
> comunque concordo, soprattutto sul neretto :up:



negli states li chiamano sweet friends, o hot friends (dipende da quanto dolce e quanto caldo) mi pare 

FWB mi piace, lo adotterò :wide-grin:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> chiedi ad Ultimo Sangre!:inlove:


my love son contento di vederti  :inlove:


----------



## celafarò (4 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che si pretende di educazione da un puttaniere??? Dai suvvia, questi personaggi che vanno su internet per "non pagare" le scopate che fanno mi fanno pena.


:up:

Ci vanno per approfittare del fascino che si riesce ad esercitare dietro un monitor.Sono persone che al di fuori,non attirerebbero nemmeno una gallina


----------



## Horny (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, è abbastanza facile: con un tromboamico (parola orribile, troviamone un'altra please) ci esci anche solo per parlare. O vedere un film. O sparlare di tutto il mondo. O cazzeggiare. Cioè, l'uscita non è funzionale al consumare, perché di base c'è molto altro (senza che ci sia amore). Con uno col quale esci per far sesso, ogni volta che esci ci fai sesso. Poi, puoi anche scambiarci due chiacchiere, mica no. Mica grugnisci come un cavernicolo e indichi a gesti. Però l'amicizia è un'altra cosa.
> 
> Se mi trovo nei guai di notte, tipo due gomme a terra, o non so cos'altro perché ho il soccorso 24h, era per dire, comunque: se sono in difficoltà un tromboamico lo chiamo, uno col quale esco ogni tanto per fare sesso no.



Uhmm, e tipo se ad es due scopano tutte le volte e vanno anche al cinema e si confidano, che sono?


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Uhmm, e tipo se ad es due scopano tutte le volte e vanno anche al cinema e si confidano, che sono?


gente che c'ha un sacco di tempo libero o si vede molto poco spesso. Non saprei, non ne conosco.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Joey, se l'adagio che spesso produci è vero, cioè che se uno non sa bene direttamente una cosa è meglio che non ne parli, di tromboamicizia tu non dovresti.
> La tromboamicizia, della quale HO esperienza personale, è un'amicizia, la parte relazionale della tromboamicizia è proprio quella, l'amicizia. Poi, si fa anche sesso, più o meno occasionalmente.
> Invece, se esci con qualcuno ogni tanto, per fare sesso, non è relazione. E' sesso, punto.



A parte che di esperienza in tal senso ne ho eccome, il punto è che facevo quella considerazione perchè per me, e sottolineo il per me, le amicizie uomo/donna non esistono. Ma è un argomento che abbiamo già affrontato e quindi non mi dilungo. Per il resto, una relazione è qualcosa che lega due persone. Se questa cosa è più anche altro il sesso o anche solo il sesso, allora abbiamo una relazione propriamente detta.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi auguro che una tua eventuale amante sia stata messa al corrente. Non so se sei nella schiera dei traditori, tra tutte le discussioni e polemiche mi è sfuggito.


Chiaro che ne è al corrente. Questo non vuol dire che io sia un mostro senza cuore o mi comporti come tale, ovviamente.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no la escort ha due svantaggi 1 la paghi 2 se ulula sai che fa parte del prezzo. La soddisfazione è inferiore.



la escort..Dio me ne guardi...proprio squallore..poi amica mia a soldi tutti sono capaci...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quel che sostengo ma il Conte e Lothar dicono di no.



Ma non è che tutti quelli che frequentano sti siti cerca la stessa cosa, alla fine della fiera. L'umanità è varia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che di esperienza in tal senso ne ho eccome, il punto è che facevo quella considerazione eprchè per me, e sottolineo il per me, le amicizie uomo/donna non esistono. Ma è un argomento che abbiamo già affrontato e quindi non mi dilungo. Per il resto, una relazione è qualcosa che lega due persone. Se questa cosa è più anche altro il sesso o anche solo il sesso, allora abbiamo una relazione propriamente detta.



Se non credi possibile l'amicizia uomo-donna, e poi precisi spesso che non sei amico delle tue amanti, esperienze di tromboamicizia non ne hai. O dici cose tanto per dire. Tertium non datur.
Per il resto, come vuoi. Come dicevo, anche col mio fruttivendolo ho una relazione, visto che la frutta è una cosa che ci lega. Ammazza, in un attimo mi ritrovo una molteplicità di relazioni non previste. Altro che fedele, mi ci vuole una centralina per smistare


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che tutti quelli che frequentano sti siti cerca la stessa cosa, alla fine della fiera. L'umanità è varia.



il solito. Tu cerchi scarpe dal gelataio? Puoi, eh, mica no.


----------



## Horny (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> gente che c'ha un sacco di tempo libero o si vede molto poco spesso. Non saprei, non ne conosco.


Piu' semplicemente esulano dalle tue categorie?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *Se non credi possibile l'amicizia uomo-donna, e poi precisi spesso che non sei amico delle tue amanti, esperienze di tromboamicizia non ne hai. O dici cose tanto per dire. *Tertium non datur.
> Per il resto, come vuoi. *Come dicevo, anche col mio fruttivendolo ho una relazione, visto che la frutta è una cosa che ci lega.* Ammazza, in un attimo mi ritrovo una molteplicità di relazioni non previste. Altro che fedele, mi ci vuole una centralina per smistare


No, è proprio per esperienza direttissima che dico che non è possibile. Non perchè m'è venuta l'illuminazione una sera al chiar di luna mentre mi accingevo ad andare a dormire.

P.S: basta che col fruttivendolo non ci vai giù di banane e cetrioli, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il solito. Tu cerchi scarpe dal gelataio? Puoi, eh, mica no.


Madonna Anna, la pesantezza. Hai capito di che parlo, mica sei scema. E allora? Vuoi avere ragione, pigliatela, brava.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è proprio per esperienza direttissima che dico che non è possibile. Non perchè m'è venuta l'illuminazione una sera al chiar di luna mentre mi accingevo ad andare a dormire.
> 
> P.S: basta che col fruttivendolo non ci vai giù di banane e cetrioli, eh.



quindi non siamo amici :confuso:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi non siamo amici :confuso:


Ma sto concetto quante volte te l'ho detto? E mi hai pure risposto che forse avevo ragione...


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è proprio per esperienza direttissima che dico che non è possibile. Non perchè m'è venuta l'illuminazione una sera al chiar di luna mentre mi accingevo ad andare a dormire.
> 
> P.S: basta che col fruttivendolo non ci vai giù di banane e cetrioli, eh.


ahò, segui il labiale:

*O* credi sia possibile, in qual caso *A* hai esperienza diretta  *B* non hai esperienza diretta
*O* credi sia impossibile nel qual caso *A* non hai esperienza in quanto impossibile *B* non hai esperienza in quanto impossibile

mo', mettila come te pare, ma *O O*

poi, sono una donna adulta, consapevole, libera. Tratto, se voglio, tutta la frutta e gli ortaggi che mi aggradano


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto concetto quante volte te l'ho detto? E mi hai pure risposto che forse avevo ragione...


no parlavo di me e te! non in generale


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahò, segui il labiale:
> 
> *O* credi sia possibile, in qual caso *A* hai esperienza diretta *B* non hai esperienza diretta
> *O* credi sia impossibile nel qual caso *A* non hai esperienza in quanto impossibile *B* non hai esperienza in quanto impossibile
> ...


:rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Anna, la pesantezza. Hai capito di che parlo, mica sei scema. E allora? Vuoi avere ragione, pigliatela, brava.



hm, Joey, a me pare proprio il contrario. Che magari per te ha anche un senso cercare di riabilitare l'antica pratica del sesso e basta, ma anche no se il tentativo di riabilitazione è forzato e illogico. Poi, fai tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahò, segui il labiale:
> 
> *O* credi sia possibile, in qual caso *A* hai esperienza diretta *B* non hai esperienza diretta
> *O* credi sia impossibile nel qual caso *A* non hai esperienza in quanto impossibile *B* non hai esperienza in quanto impossibile
> ...



Ho esperienza diretta in quanto credevo fosse possibile ed invece non lo è, come infatti non lo era.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho esperienza diretta in quanto credevo fosse possibile ed invece non lo è, come infatti non lo era.


Come sei quadrato accidenti.....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, Joey, a me pare prorpio il contrario. Che magari per te ha anche un senso cercare di riabilitare l'antica pratica del sesso e basta, ma anche no se il tentativo di riabilitazione è forzato e illogico. Poi, fai tu.


Ma quale riabilitare? Che devo riabilitare? E Gesù, ma che minchia scrivi? Ma poi quale forzato ed illogico? Ma sei tu che sei capziosa allo sfinimento, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sei quadrato accidenti.....


Ma se parli con Capziosina devi sottolineare, aggiustare, verificare i termini...eh, beata te.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no parlavo di me e te! non in generale


Aò (...) hai scritto "quindi non siamo amici" quotandomi, pensavo me e te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho esperienza diretta in quanto credevo fosse possibile ed invece non lo è, come infatti non lo era.


dunque non essendolo possibile, non hai avuto esperienze dirette. Cioè hai avuto esperienze dirette di *altro*. Che fatica, l'avevo detto posts e posts fa


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Che poi "riabilitare il sesso e basta" è proprio allucinante come concetto.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aò (...) hai scritto "quindi non siamo amici" quotandomi, pensavo me e te.


allora non ci capiamo... io ti ho detto che in senso generale l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è molto difficile e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi uno dei due è interessato. 

però esiste è rara ma esiste...

ora se tu ne fai un discorso assoluto vuol dire che non credi al fatto che io e te siamo amici


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se parli con *Capziosina* devi sottolineare, aggiustare, verificare i termini...eh, beata te.



:inlove:

la logica filosofica ha in me la sua paladina


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dunque non essendolo possibile, non hai avuto esperienze dirette. Cioè hai avuto esperienze dirette di *altro*. Che fatica, l'avevo detto posts e posts fa


Porca puttana. Ho avuto esperienza diretta della sua impossibilità. E' un'altra cosa.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> allora non ci capiamo... io ti ho detto che in senso generale l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è molto difficile e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi uno dei due è interessato.
> 
> però esiste è rara ma esiste...
> 
> ora se tu ne fai un discorso assoluto vuol dire che non credi al fatto che io e te siamo amici


non capisco perchè sia difficile l'amicizia tra uomo e donna
perchè ci deve sempre essere un secondo fine?

non concordo


----------



## Horny (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ?... a me la situazione ha suonato un po' come una di cioè perché in certe situazioni ci si può aspettare che si evolvano in quel modo. Mi è venuta in mente un'amica di gioventù che si era lamentata del fatto che un ragazzo aveva avuto un rapporto con lei senza precauzioni in un rapporto occasionale in campeggio. Ma se fai sesso (senza esigere precauzioni) con uno che non hai mai visto alla luce del sole, dopo poche ore di conoscenza, ti lamenti? Non dubito che qualche storia importante sia cominciata così, qualche, poche, pochissime, ma svegliarsi e non rivederlo più mi sembra più probabile.


Beh ma la tua amica non aveva ragione di lamentarsi perche' il profilattico avrebbe dovuto pretenderlo lei, non perche', dato come si erano conosciuti, doveva aspettarsi che lui fosse un coglioooone.
insomma, mi puzza tanto della morale cattolica di cui e' impregnato 'sto paese: dato che hai fatto la bambina cattiva e ti sei scopata uno che avevi appena conosciuto....solo un cogliooone poteva essere, e ben ti sta'. Questo a prescindere che le donne dovrebbero comunque imparare va girare coi profilattici.


D'altra parte tanti uomini si cautelano SOPRATTTUTTO con le sconosciute!


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non capisco perchè sia difficile l'amicizia tra uomo e donna
> perchè ci deve sempre essere un secondo fine?
> 
> non concordo



spesso c'è un secondo fine..ma ripeto per me esiste... e io ne ho la prova! quindi...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> allora non ci capiamo... io ti ho detto che in senso generale l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è molto difficile e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi uno dei due è interessato.
> 
> però esiste è rara ma esiste...
> 
> ora se tu ne fai un discorso assoluto vuol dire che non credi al fatto che io e te siamo amici


Che sia una cosa rarissima l'ho detto, mica no. E' vero. Ma è appunto rara. Su sta cosa non ho approfondito scrivendo perchè ne ho già discusso a sufficienza in precedenza. Però cazzo, se sai come la penso che me lo richiedi a fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> la logica filosofica ha in me la sua paladina


Si, però la capziosità è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> spesso c'è un secondo fine..ma ripeto per me esiste... e io ne ho la prova! quindi...


ahhh, mi era parso che intendessi il contrario
personalmente ho amicizie femminili senza alcun secondo fine da parte di entrambi


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Dai l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è difficile,
in fondo ... 













chi NON LI DAREBBE 'DU COLPI ALLA SIMY????


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dai l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è difficile,
> in fondo ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non capisco perchè sia difficile l'amicizia tra uomo e donna
> perchè ci deve sempre essere un secondo fine?
> 
> non concordo


Quoto
:umile:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dai l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è difficile,
> in fondo ...
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè che siamo sempre su Tradimento.net, ma a Free non ci pensi?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> :umile:


pure io. Ma è di quelle cose che fino a che non l'hai vissuta...


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè che siamo sempre su Tradimento.net, ma a Free non ci pensi?!


Ma io e free ci amiamo è diverso :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Ma è di quelle cose che fino a che non l'hai vissuta...


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, però la capziosità è tutt'altra cosa.



ma io oggi sono in buona e prendo tutto nella miglior luce possibile. Tu oggi invece, di logica argomentativa manchi un po'


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Ma è di quelle cose che fino a che non l'hai vissuta...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma io e free ci amiamo è diverso :inlove:



Quindi con Simona sarebbe solo sesso?! SEI PAZZO??!?!?!?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io oggi sono in buona e prendo tutto nella miglior luce possibile. Tu oggi invece, di logica argomentativa manchi un po'


Eh si. Io poi. Bella lì, dai.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> :umile:


come volevasi dimostrare :abbraccio:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi con Simona sarebbe solo sesso?! SEI PAZZO??!?!?!?


Solo briscola, io e lei ci vediamo solo per giocare a Briscola, zizi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Solo briscola, io e lei ci vediamo solo per giocare a Briscola, zizi.


Che maiale.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Solo briscola, io e lei ci vediamo solo per giocare a Briscola, zizi.


noi giochiamo anche a scopa e pinacola :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che maiale.


Quasi bosegato oserei dire


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> noi giochiamo anche a scopa e pinacola :rotfl::rotfl:


Pensavo a scombricio


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

ma io che c'entro adesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io che c'entro adesso


tu c'entri sempre. Quand'è che vai al colloquio ? perchè ci vai, VERO? Ti ci porto di peso altrimenti!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quasi bosegato oserei dire


Comunque Crysis 3 spacca, nel caso te lo stessi domandando.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu c'entri sempre. Quand'è che vai al colloquio ? perchè ci vai, VERO? Ti ci porto di peso altrimenti!


non lo so se ci vado...sto trattando con quelli di Roma..ma sono peggio del muro di Berlino


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so se ci vado...sto trattando con quelli di Roma..ma sono peggio del muro di Berlino


Stai trattando cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so se ci vado...sto trattando con quelli di Roma..ma sono peggio del muro di Berlino


quello l'hanno buttato giù alla fine. Tutto può essere cambiato.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque Crysis 3 spacca, nel caso te lo stessi domandando.




Quindi li spendo o no sti cinquanta euri?

Si me lo stavo domandando in effetti


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so se ci vado...sto trattando con quelli di Roma..ma sono peggio del muro di Berlino


il mio pensiero lo conosci


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi li spendo o no sti cinquanta euri?
> 
> Si me lo stavo domandando in effetti


Per pc?


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il mio pensiero lo conosci


Maiale!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Maiale!


Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahah!


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per pc?


Si! Volevo aspettare i saldi di steam


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Maiale!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahah!


che cazzo ridi, mi riferivo a una cosa seria


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che cazzo ridi, mi riferivo a una cosa seria


dai era una battuta, colpa mia


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> che cazzo ridi, mi riferivo a una cosa seria



Ma lo so, però era forte come battuta. Sai tempi comici, cose così. Oh, scusa.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si! Volevo aspettare i saldi di steam


Se lo trovi in saldo meglio ancora. Altrimenti sappi che a) la campagna è bella lunga e probante, specie a difficoltà elevate e b) graficamente parlando è lo stato dell'arte, a patto di avere un pc sufficientemente potente. Non che diversamente non sia uno spettacolo, anzi, solo che se vuoi goderti il miglior fps di sempre dal punto di vistra grafico devi avere un computer con le palle quadre.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

siete terribili..sto vedendo se riesco a trattare sulla casa...se cosi non fosse ciao


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se lo trovi in saldo meglio ancora. Altrimenti sappi che a) la campagna è bella lunga e probante, specie a difficoltà elevate e b) graficamente parlando è lo stato dell'arte, a patto di avere un pc sufficientemente potente. Non che diversamente non sia uno spettacolo, anzi, solo che se vuoi goderti il miglior fps di sempre dal punto di vistra grafico devi avere un computer con le palle quadre.


già riuscire a farlo andare decentemente in FullHD sarebbe un bel risultato...

C'è sia per xbox che per ps3, giusto?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> dai era una battuta, colpa mia



Infatti. Tu fai la battuta e lui se la prende con me. Strano, vè?


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti. Tu fai la battuta e lui se la prende con me. Strano, vè?


Beh penso che avrebbe cazziato anche me se non mi fossi scusato ... credo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> siete terribili..sto vedendo se riesco a trattare sulla casa...se cosi non fosse ciao



Cioè, da Roma?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> siete terribili..sto vedendo se riesco a trattare sulla casa...se cosi non fosse ciao


la casa te la devono dare, tanto loro la foresteria la scaricano. Vedrai che te la danno.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh penso che avrebbe cazziato anche me se non mi fossi scusato ... credo


Eh, ma mica ha quotato te, è andato dritto a me. Credi male. Vabbè.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la casa te la devono dare, tanto loro la foresteria la scaricano. Vedrai che te la danno.


ha ragione sbri, loro di case ne hanno


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, da Roma?



io a roma devo trattare...se vado a berlino è un pro-forma vuol dire che accetto che mi sta bene... loro sono stati chiari con le condizioni. se non si smuovono io non parto


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> già riuscire a farlo andare decentemente in FullHD sarebbe un bel risultato...
> 
> C'è sia per xbox che per ps3, giusto?


Si. E, pur con le ovvie differenze rispetto ad un pc pompatissimo, è una figata assurda. Ancora non capisco come abbiano fatto nonostante la scaserzza di ram atavica nelle console. Livelli enormi, bellissimi, e manco mezzo caricamento, zero. Roba da non crederci.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma mica ha quotato te, è andato dritto a me. Credi male. Vabbè.


Si vede che gli stai sul ca***


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. E, pur con le ovvie differenze rispetto ad un pc pompatissimo, è una figata assurda. Ancora non capisco come abbiano fatto nonostante la scaserzza di ram atavica nelle console. Livelli enormi, bellissimi, e manco mezzo caricamento, zero. Roba da non crederci.


Ma c'è un pò di free roaming o è abbastanza impostato come il secondo?


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. E, pur con le ovvie differenze rispetto ad un pc pompatissimo, è una figata assurda. Ancora non capisco come abbiano fatto nonostante la scaserzza di ram atavica nelle console. Livelli enormi, bellissimi, e manco mezzo caricamento, zero. Roba da non crederci.



ma hai finito di distrarmi Ultimo Sangre con 'ste cagate??


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io a roma devo trattare...se vado a berlino è un pro-forma vuol dire che accetto che mi sta bene... loro sono stati chiari con le condizioni. se non si smuovono io non parto


A Berlino, amica bella, TU devi andarci. Casomai delle condizioni ne parlera al Mister in persona. Ma devi andarci. Non c'è nè se, n'è ma.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si vede che gli stai sul ca***


Già. Fa parte del famoso novantotto per cento.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma c'è un pò di free roaming o è abbastanza impostato come il secondo?



c'è tanto di free:inlove:!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma c'è un pò di free roaming o è abbastanza impostato come il secondo?


Vabbè, il secondo non era mica Call Of Duty, eh. Comunque diciamo che è più free roaming del precedente, si.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Berlino, amica bella, TU devi andarci. Casomai delle condizioni ne parlera al *Mister X *in persona. Ma devi andarci. Non c'è nè se, n'è ma.



questo nel caso in cui qualcuno ancora non sapesse dove lavoro


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma hai finito di distrarmi Ultimo Sangre con 'ste cagate??


L'uomo non vive di solo amore, nonostante tutte le romantiche minchiate che asseriscono il contrario.


----------



## gas (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questo nel caso in cui qualcuno ancora non sapesse dove lavoro


infatti lo stavo pensando


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma hai finito di distrarmi Ultimo Sangre con 'ste cagate??





free ha detto:


> c'è tanto di free:inlove:!


Ma ciao :inlove:

amore, non è come sembra, si disquisiva di ridondanze pseudomagnetiche nell'universo quantistico.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questo nel caso in cui qualcuno ancora non sapesse dove lavoro


Scusa. Ops.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questo nel caso in cui qualcuno ancora non sapesse dove lavoro



al kgb?

:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma ciao :inlove:
> 
> amore, non è come sembra, si disquisiva di ridondanze pseudomagnetiche nell'universo quantistico.



bravi

allora siete sfigati al massimo!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa. Ops.



modifica please...


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> bravi
> 
> allora siete sfigati al massimo!:rotfl:


Perchè, ne avevi dubbi?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> modifica please...


Io ho già fatto.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Perchè, ne avevi dubbi?



no!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


mi amor :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> mi amor :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Forse l'ho già detto, ma voi due mi mettete di buon umore


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse l'ho già detto, ma voi due mi mettete di buon umore


siamo bellini :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ha ragione sbri, loro di case ne hanno


massì, non costa loro nulla. E l'avranno già messo in conto. Ma chi è che si sposta senza che gli procuri una casa?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

Ehi mela dove sei mela...
Ho trovato il sito Tromba.me

che ne dici? 

EHi mela?

Senti che nick...

Bartolomeo Patacca

che ne dici? 

Ci sei anche tu?

Ehi mela....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela dove sei mela...
> Ho trovato il sito Tromba.me
> 
> che ne dici?
> ...


si si ci sono 
sono 
lunona la pantera di Cremona 

cercami ccontaci 
che poi ci mettiamo d'accordo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si si ci sono
> sono
> lunona la pantera di Cremona
> 
> ...



E che dici...facciamo le persone tristi...
parto io con una chat....in cui ti dico...
sai sono il classico marito che non guarda più sua moglie
perchè è na vecchia ciabatta sciatta...

tu mi rispondi...
io sono in cerca delle emozioni
di una signora di mezza età
il cui marito non la guarda più

perchè la tradisce con il divano e sport in tv...

io ti rispondo
sono tristissimo condoglianze...
ti concederò una timida scopata...
magari concentrandomi e chiudendo gli occhi...pensando a cose gioiose

che ci aiutino a vincere la tristezza del momento...
del nostro mondo così grigio
in cui ci sono vietati i sentimenti
e le emozioni
e ci restano solo che due sessi da soddisfare

io la chiave
tu la serratura....

e ci consoleremo....

che ne dici ehi mela?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che tutti quelli che frequentano sti siti cerca la stessa cosa, alla fine della fiera. L'umanità è varia.


Io sostengo che tutti cercano altro oltre il sesso anche quando non lo sanno. L'altro che cercano non è amore, ma oltre al sesso c'è di più. Vedi Lothar che, per me, cerca conferme del proprio fascino e la costanza nel tempo delle proprie capacità seduttive. Ma lui dice di no.:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sostengo che tutti cercano altro oltre il sesso anche quando non lo sanno. L'altro che cercano non è amore, ma oltre al sesso c'è di più. *Vedi Lothar che, per me, cerca conferme del proprio fascino e la costanza nel tempo delle proprie capacità seduttive.* Ma lui dice di no.:unhappy:


Sul Micione è un discorso un po' lungo ma sono piuttosto d'accordo. Anche se poi, come per tutte le cose, c'è in effetti gente che cerca solo sesso, agli estremi dello spettro. Ma per lo più le persone che frequentano quei siti cercano sempre anche altro, mediamente.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Beh ma la tua amica non aveva ragione di lamentarsi perche' il profilattico avrebbe dovuto pretenderlo lei, non perche', dato come si erano conosciuti, doveva aspettarsi che lui fosse un coglioooone.
> insomma, mi puzza tanto della morale cattolica di cui e' impregnato 'sto paese: dato che hai fatto la bambina cattiva e ti sei scopata uno che avevi appena conosciuto....solo un cogliooone poteva essere, e ben ti sta'. Questo a prescindere che le donne dovrebbero comunque imparare va girare coi profilattici.
> 
> 
> D'altra parte tanti uomini si cautelano SOPRATTTUTTO con le sconosciute!


Erano tempi pre aids e il profilattico aveva funzione anticoncezionale. Lei era protetta. Si è sorpresa che lui non si fosse preoccupata di una possibile gravidanza. Ma se lei non dice nulla è normale che lui pensi che lei è protetta (infatti così era) e lamentarsi che uno sconosciuto non si preoccupi del fatto che lei potrebbe non avere una protezione e quindi rimanere incinta mentre passa con lei in tutto tre ore a me sembrava un po' troppo. Cosa c'entra il cattolicesimo non lo so.


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E le donne che frequentano sti siti, quindi, sono puttane?



Se sono sposate SI, se sono libere non so chi sperino di incontrare in queste chat, scopate a parte.


----------



## Eretteo (4 Marzo 2013)

Cinnamon ha detto:


> *lui è un fedifrago seriale, o almeno così mi ha detto, non è tipo che si fa troppe seghe mentali x un paio di volte*...e neanche io! Il mio cruccio è che finalmente avevo diciamo "sentito" qualcosa di speciale. Mi punge il fatto di aver preso una cantonata e vorrei capire il perché. Più x bagaglio personale che x altro...


Non c'e' molto da aggiungere.
Per lui sei un numero in una lunga serie di numeri divisibili per due.
Ovverosia il minimo numero di homo sapiens necessario a scambi di fluidi corporei.
E lui potrebbe non volere di piu'.


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

Mi sono fermata a pagina 7.
Allora? Il belloccio ha chiamato oppure la nostra cannella è stata completamente scaricata?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sono fermata a pagina 7.
> Allora? Il belloccio ha chiamato oppure la nostra cannella è stata completamente scaricata?


Non è rientrata a darci notizie.


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è rientrata a darci notizie.


Azz è scappata pure lei!
Poi dice del suo amante...ma son modi questi?:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Azz è scappata pure lei!
> Poi dice del suo amante...ma son modi questi?:incazzato:


 E poi così ci si scanna per pagine e pagine senza sapere come funziona scopiamo.it, che potrebbe sempre far comodo :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

Per imbiancare casa?


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi così ci si scanna per pagine e pagine senza sapere come funziona scopiamo.it, che potrebbe sempre far comodo :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Nientepopodimenoche?? 
Eh potrebbe far comodo si!
Hai visto mai che voglia trovare che voglia avere informazioni sulle ultime tecniche di accalappio online!
Tutto fa brodo, mica solo la gallina vecchia. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per imbiancare casa?


Magari non capisci come fare da sola, ma potresti trovare un aitante imbianchino...:rotfl:


----------



## devastata (4 Marzo 2013)

Temo che dovrò ricominciare ad andare a fare la spesa, dicono il supermarket sia una piazza interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per imbiancare casa?


Uhm...meglio l'imbianchino dell'idraulico? Vuoi rinnovare l'immaginario erotico? :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Temo che dovrò ricominciare ad andare a fare la spesa, dicono il supermarket sia una piazza interessante.


Leggevo che è meglio in libreria. Non quella piccola sotto casa ma il grande store in centro.


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Temo che dovrò ricominciare ad andare a fare la spesa, dicono il supermarket sia una piazza interessante.


Se te lo avesse detto Joey sappi che, alla fine, voci di corridoio dicono che la commessa si sia trasferita in Guatemala con Ingroia, per la disperazione. Era stanca di aspettare una mossa di Joey.:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggevo che è meglio in libreria. Non quella piccola sotto casa ma il grande store in centro.


mmmmm...La Feltrinelli dunque.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Temo che dovrò ricominciare ad andare a fare la spesa, dicono il supermarket sia una piazza interessante.


se vuoi ti do due dritte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggevo che è meglio in libreria. Non quella piccola sotto casa ma il grande store in centro.


dipende...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi ti do due dritte.


Fuori le dritte (se no ci restano solo i forumisti :carneval


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fuori le dritte (se no ci restano solo i forumisti :carneval


:scared:

Mi è venuta una voglia pazza di carrefour, ikea e così via


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Mi è venuta una voglia pazza di carrefour,* ikea *e così via


Tutti gay


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Mi è venuta una voglia pazza di carrefour, ikea e così via


ikea è territorio di caccia di un mio amico. Una sera mi sono piegata dal ridere a sentirgli raccontare le tecniche di individuazione prede e attacco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti gay


nono. anche single di ritorno


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono. anche single di ritorno


Sbaglierò orari :incazzato:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ikea è territorio di caccia di un mio amico. Una sera mi sono piegata dal ridere a sentirgli raccontare le tecniche di individuazione prede e attacco.


metodico


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sbaglierò orari :incazzato:


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> metodico


Anche nell'uso della brugola? :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche nell'uso della brugola? :carneval:


Madame! sono domande da farsi?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madame! sono domande da farsi?


Che hai capito? Ero interessata a una billy :carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che hai capito? Ero interessata a una billy :carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval:


dicono tutte così


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che hai capito? Ero interessata a una billy :carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval:


allora ha ragione il mio amico: lui sorveglia la zona billy. Quella e la zona piante: dice che le single di ritorno hanno un bisogno impellente di librerie e piante, guardano i pensili perplesse perchè non sanno usare il trapano per mettere i supporti a muro... ma una libreria pensano di riuscire a montarla da sole. E poi ci vogliono le piante per riempirla.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora ha ragione il mio amico: lui sorveglia la zona billy. Quella e la zona piante: dice che *le single di ritorno hanno un bisogno impellente di librerie *e piante, guardano i pensili perplesse perchè non sanno usare il trapano per mettere i supporti a muro... ma una libreria pensano di riuscire a montarla da sole. E poi ci vogliono le piante per riempirla.


No hanno un bisogno impellente di togliere i segni di una presenza in casa e cercano ciò che più cambia spendendo il meno possibile. Deve vedere nella zona lenzuola.


----------

